# He pedido un prestamo de 40.000€ para comprar acciones de Telefónica



## darkfen (28 Feb 2020)

40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela

Edito 1 año y medio después:
Al final no invertí 40.000€, Ing me ofrecía 60.000€ y pense en meter los otros 20.000€ que me daban y así al subir ganaría aún más dinero.

Al mes de hacerlo recurrí a mi mujer y mis padres para que me prestasen el dinero y así no pagar intereses, he conseguido devolver a día de hoy 35.000€, la previsión es pagar lo que me queda en 1 año más.

En lo personal me ha dado tiempo a tener una hija en verano de 2020 y un hijo este verano, aunque suene raro hemos estado viviendo en un estudio para pagar menos dinero, ahora con el nacimiento de mi hijo nos hemos mudado a un piso de 2 dormitorios cojonudo y a buen precio.

En fin la vida sigue, espero en algún momento recuperar mi "inversión" y comprarme un piso junto a mi mujer (ella ya tiene un buen colchon de billetes).

Un saludo


----------



## pulgarcitoo (28 Feb 2020)

El hijo del negro de Futurama invertio en un capítulo en acciones de Telefónica y el padre le dijo que era muy muy arriesgado.
No digo nada.


----------



## willock (28 Feb 2020)




----------



## Feyerabend (28 Feb 2020)

Madre mía, se compran acciones con dinero ahorrado y solo una parte para tener liquidez disponible.
Nunca te hipoteques para comprar acciones, y encima timofónica...


----------



## ACICUETANO (28 Feb 2020)

yo soy más de los experimentos con coca-cola y las inversiones con MI dinero pero oye ya nos iras contando


----------



## darkfen (28 Feb 2020)

Feyerabend dijo:


> Madre mía, se compran acciones con dinero ahorrado y solo una parte para tener liquidez disponible.
> Nunca te hipoteques para comprar acciones, y encima timofónica...



Creo que el precio de la acción no refleja la marcha de la empresa ( ha reducido su deuda de 54.000 millones que era una locura a 37.000€ millones que sigue siendo una locura y seguirá reduciendo deuda).
Es arriesgado pero mas arriesgado sería pedir ese dinero y comprarme un coche nuevo.


----------



## TercioVascongado (28 Feb 2020)

Es una locura y más meterlo en esa mierda infecta de empresa.


----------



## Feyerabend (28 Feb 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> Creo que el precio de la acción no refleja la marcha de la empresa ( ha reducido su deuda de 54.000 millones que era una locura a 37.000€ millones que sigue siendo una locura y seguirá reduciendo deuda).
> Es arriesgado pero mas arriesgado sería pedir ese dinero y comprarme un coche nuevo.



O eres un troll o tienes conceptos un tanto extranhos del riesgo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Feb 2020)

Un plan sin fisuras, vive Dios.


----------



## dcisneros (28 Feb 2020)

Si querías apalancarte haber usado CFDs.


----------



## McLovin (28 Feb 2020)

Probablemente la mayor locura que he visto en muchos años. Las acciones se compran con el dinero ahorrado hombre, y por supuesto no gastándotelo todo!!!! Siempre tienes que tener una reserva por si vienen mal dadas. *SIEMPRE*. Últimamente estoy conociendo un montón de gente (hay muchísima más de lo que pensaba) que va por la vida con CERO EUROS ahorrados. Si, CERO EUROS ahorrados. Gente con hipotecas, coches nuevos, hijos y buenos trabajos/buenos sueldos. Es muy mala idea no tener ni 1000 míseros euros en el banco, no se puede vivir en la cuerda floja continuamente.

Suerte con tus 40.000 pavos en acciones, espero que las vendas bien, te den una buena rentabilidad y puedas devolver el crédito. Enormes los huevos que tienes, estás en la típica situación en la que si te sale bien, te coronas. SI te sale mal...te hundes.


----------



## darkfen (28 Feb 2020)

Da unos dividendos de 0.40€ al año y aún así reduce su deuda de 54.000 millones de € a 37.000.

Si dentro de 5 años esta la acción a 4€, teniendo en cuenta que me habrán dado 2€ de dividendos en esos 5 años pues estaré aún ganando algo.


----------



## Jake el perro (28 Feb 2020)

Ni idea de cómo te irá, yo las mías las vendí hace ya dos años y compré algo de oro


----------



## halconx (28 Feb 2020)

Aprovecha el rebote para obtener unas buenas plusvalias. Puede llegar en los próximos meses a 6,00 euros con suerte. Pero después vendrá el mercado bajista y TEF volverá a cotizar a los niveles de 1990-1992. Es una empresa en claro declive, sin otra perspectiva que la de ir deshaciendose de partes de sus activos para ir reduciendo su descomunal deuda. Además, en cuanto vengan mal dadas reducirá el dividendo o lo quitará directamente como hizo ya en otra ocasión.
Muy mala inversión has hecho chaval y encima apalancandote.


----------



## Anuminas (28 Feb 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



Una de las peores empresas que conozco vaya cagada  , se nota que no tienes ni idea, con lo facil que seria comprar google en fin, te dejo un video que lo explica bastante bien


----------



## Yomimo (28 Feb 2020)

Pedir un crédito para jugar al casino, esto es la hostia.


----------



## david53 (28 Feb 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela




Analisis Tecnico Telefonica, Análisis de expertos.


----------



## MIP (28 Feb 2020)

Yomimo dijo:


> Pedir un crédito para jugar al casino, esto es la hostia.



No es mala idea. Apostando al rojo tienes casi un 50% de posibilidades de ganar, con TEF tienes sólo un 20-30%


----------



## Anuminas (28 Feb 2020)

MIP dijo:


> No es mala idea. Apostando al rojo tienes casi un 50% de posibilidades de ganar, con TEF tienes sólo un 20-30%



No se podia decir mas claro


----------



## CarneconOjos (28 Feb 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> Da unos dividendos de 0.40€ al año y aún así reduce su deuda de 54.000 millones de € a 37.000.
> 
> Si dentro de 5 años esta la acción a 4€, teniendo en cuenta que me habrán dado 2€ de dividendos en esos 5 años pues estaré aún ganando algo.



El dividendo está en el aire de nuevo, y si a reducido deuda, pero acosta de venderlo casi todo sacrificando el beneficio futuro. Y sigue teniendo 37.000 Millones de deuda con cientos de competidores dando mejor servicio. En fin suerte.


----------



## HARLEY66 (28 Feb 2020)

Haber comprado inditex


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (28 Feb 2020)

Por tu bien espero que estés troleando.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (28 Feb 2020)

¿40K €?¿Solo? Eso no es dinero, hombre...


----------



## Dj Puesto (28 Feb 2020)

Tienes que ser trol porque de 3 cosas que podías hacer mal:

-Invertir en un cuchillo cayendo
-Invertir con dinero que no tienes
-Invertir en timofónica que va a ser de las primeras en caer

Has hecho todas.


----------



## Chortina Premium (28 Feb 2020)

Espero que estés de broma


----------



## darkfen (28 Feb 2020)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Tienes que ser trol porque de 3 cosas que podías hacer mal:
> 
> -Invertir en un cuchillo cayendo
> -Invertir con dinero que no tienes
> ...



No se... de momento compre a 5,41€ y ahora está en 5,48€... ya veremos si tira hacia arriba o hacia abajo


----------



## schulz (28 Feb 2020)

CUANTOS INOCENTES, sigue habiendo.__Pero no PERCIBIS, que este cantamañanas de Darkent , o como se llame, solo esta ¡¡Publicitando !! un valor en bolsa que ni él mismo entraría teniendo liquidez propia. ??___Pedir un crédito aunque fuera la mitad Y PARA jugar en el CASINO , dentro de 3 dias..ya se lo habrían SOPLADO.

Cuando entras en la P.Bolsa, ya te han fichado. Dependiendo de como y cuando entres..ya te fichan.__Además ahora que estan deseando salirse los que estan pillados__ ? Y eso porque ? Pues muy sencillo, porque en cualquier momento los indices yankis van a pegar una ostia para abajo ya que lo necesita el Nuevo Sistema Monetario, que ya casi esta implantado. Y al que lo cojan sin paraguas lo joden vivo.

Pero bueno, creéis en todo como los buenos cristianos. jejejejej. Así nos luce el pelo con los Pobiernos que habéis montado. Es hora de cerrar monederos , los grandes años de 2002 / 3 ya se fueron. Pasado el 2007. , todo basura.

Por daros un pequeño detalle de eso que llaman bolsa, los grandes inversores ingleses del ladrillo español, en el 2006. ya estaban cerrando la maleta para marchar.


----------



## schulz (28 Feb 2020)

Y dice que ....estan a 5,48 y haber donde tiran arriba o abajo ...jajajajajaaj...Ni parriba ni pabajo, PALMEDIO..ALUCINANTE


----------



## mmf (28 Feb 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



Hola bancarrota! Espero que o bien tengas esos 40000€+4% tae en cash y que te la soplen, o que tengas una buena red familiar/amigos, o que estés trolleando. Acabas de tirar con tu dinero, mi más sincera enhorabuena.


----------



## Barspin (28 Feb 2020)

No veo nada anormal, yo he montado legos con instrucciones tente y aquí sigo.


----------



## darkfen (28 Feb 2020)

mmf dijo:


> Hola bancarrota! Espero que o bien tengas esos 40000€+4% tae en cash y que te la soplen, o que tengas una buena red familiar/amigos, o que estés trolleando. Acabas de tirar con tu dinero, mi más sincera enhorabuena.



No los tengo por supuesto, si los tuviera no los habría pedido.
De todas formas no te pongas catastrofico, que tampoco la acción se va a ir a 0€


----------



## mmf (28 Feb 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> No los tengo por supuesto, si los tuviera no los habría pedido.
> De todas formas no te pongas catastrofico, que tampoco la acción se va a ir a 0€



Es que aunque se mantenga como está, por lo pronto estàs en -40k +tae y gastos. No hay por donde coger tu estrategia macho.


----------



## IMPULSES (28 Feb 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



Espero por su bien que no sea verdad !!!


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (28 Feb 2020)

Cosas peores y más temerarias se han visto...

Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (28 Feb 2020)

El mundo es de los valientes. Y de hacerlo mejor ahora que con TEF a 8

Suerte, creo que como poco en un mes deberías poder poner tu profit stop.


----------



## CaCO3 (28 Feb 2020)

Siento decirlo, pero la has cagado. Tenías que haber pedido e invertido 80.000 euros y tus ganancias habrían sido el doble.


----------



## nyyrikki (28 Feb 2020)

Calopez, *queremos Trols de primera calidad*, de esos que se hipotecan para comprar acciones de *Deutsche Bank*. Trolear con creditos para acciones de telefonica es de primer curso de trolismo.


Si es que ya ni trolear bien saben.................


----------



## bralmu (28 Feb 2020)

Vas a hacer 66 ventas parciales para ir pagando las cuotas? 
Solo con ese detalle puedes sumar 250-500€ en comisiones dependiendo del broker.


Si esto va en serio y no eres un troll lo que has hecho roza la ludopatía. Espero que no tengas hijos pequeños o familia que dependan de ti. Telefónica puede caer un 60% en pocos años, ya lo ha hecho antes. Cuál es tu plan en ese caso? Lo que tenías que estar haciendo es ahorrar, no pedir préstamos personales y apostártelos.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (28 Feb 2020)

Teléfonica está fundida... cada vez más gente se da de baja... subcontrata más... y pronto la red de fibra y 5g ni será suya... hablo como cuñado. No se donde le ve la gente el valor


----------



## Max Aub (28 Feb 2020)

Telefónica, como todas las telecos, han perdido su razón de ser y están abocadas a la práctica desaparición merced a las nuevas tecnologías.


----------



## KITT (28 Feb 2020)

ACICUETANO dijo:


> yo soy más de los experimentos con coca-cola y las inversiones con MI dinero pero oye ya nos iras contando



Por eso siempre serás pobre.

Los grandes empresarios, banqueros e inversores españoles no apuestan ni un sólo céntimo de su dinero. Todo es dinero público, y si algo sale mal paga el contribuyente.

A ver si aprendemos.

Si le han dado el dinero que se joda el banco. Es un todo o nada. Si sale bien triunfa, y si sale mal el problema se lo come el banco (es decir, los contribuyentes), pero no él. ¿Qué puta diferencia hay entre sobrevivir con mil euros al mes toda la vida o deber un millón de euros al banco? Al meno lo ha intentado.


----------



## John Galt 007 (28 Feb 2020)

Hombre, no es la mejor idea del mundo, dejemoslo asi.

Lo de endeudarse antes del MADMAX si lo veo una buena idea, mira por donde...


----------



## schulz (28 Feb 2020)

Si, una gran idea la de montarse en un TRANVIA que NO sabe para donde va.___Alomejor cuando ocurra el Reset , te perdonan las deudas. jajajaj.

Cojonudos son los Corleone que andan montando esto. .Además lo tendrás que pagar en Cripto...monedas. Veremos como lo haces. Supongo que no tendrás mas propiedades porque sino la cagas.


----------



## v4vendetta (28 Feb 2020)

Vata troll xDD


----------



## ACICUETANO (28 Feb 2020)

KITT dijo:


> Por eso siempre serás pobre.
> 
> Los grandes empresarios, banqueros e inversores españoles no apuestan ni un sólo céntimo de su dinero. Todo es dinero público, y si algo sale mal paga el contribuyente.
> 
> ...



Puede ser que no salga nunca de pobre pero esta mañana en 14 minutos con esa misma cantidad, pero mia ( porque llevo tiempo en liquidez y entro y salgo solo de vez en cuando me he metido al bolsillo 706 euritos descontandos ya hacienda y la comi del broker.

No soy Amancio Ortega , ni lo voy a ser pero no va mal.


----------



## darkfen (28 Feb 2020)

Tengo 60.000€ pre-aprobados, he pedido 40.000€ desde el movil y me han llegado instantaneamente, de hecho todavía puedo pedir 20.000€ mas


----------



## mmf (28 Feb 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> Tengo 60.000€ pre-aprobados, he pedido 40.000€ desde el movil y me han llegado instantaneamente, de hecho todavía puedo pedir 20.000€ mas



Pídelos e indéxate al ibex. Día redondo. O compra viajes marsans


----------



## Vivoenalemania (28 Feb 2020)

1929 Tambien fue un año donde inversores privados compraban a crédito


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (28 Feb 2020)

Hay que reconocer que el troleo del OP ha salido bien. Llevamos ya cuatro páginas de hilo. Por cierto, unos albano-kosovares muy simpáticos me han prestado 200000 euros al 15% para invertir en Prisa.


----------



## Mod (28 Feb 2020)

Pide otros 40 000 para las acciones de Santander que están a la baja ahora... date prisa!


----------



## Baltasar G thang (28 Feb 2020)

yo las habria comprado de terra o de enron directamente


----------



## La Republica NO existe (28 Feb 2020)

Tenias que haber comprado acciones de la PSOE. Con eso te forras fijo.


----------



## MasMax (28 Feb 2020)

No esta mal, si suben a 7.86€ habrás ganado 17,390.01€ . Pidiendo un credito adicional de 400€ te podrias comprar un Seat Mii-electro nuevo.

Nuevo SEAT Mii electric | SEAT


----------



## Aitian (28 Feb 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



Pues a estas horas ya vas palmando 10 centimillos por cada acción... 
En serio, espero que sea coña...

Edit: -7%, vaya hostia...


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (28 Feb 2020)

OP, pide perdón por el retraso.

Con los préstamos preconcedidos no tienes que presentar nada. Los tienes a golpe de móvil como le han concedio al OP. Se lo ponen fácil a la gente para que caiga en la ludopatía.


----------



## Goldman (28 Feb 2020)

Feyerabend dijo:


> Madre mía, se compran acciones con dinero ahorrado y solo una parte para tener liquidez disponible.
> Nunca te hipoteques para comprar acciones, y encima timofónica...



Florentino Pérez lo hace. Y es millonario.


----------



## uberales (28 Feb 2020)

Si saliera cinfa a bolsa a lo mejor me lo plantearía, pero me da que eso no pasará...


----------



## chickenotter (28 Feb 2020)

Yo estoy esperando pero tambien me planteo si invertir en timofonica, eso si, con dinero ahorrado, ni de coña pido yo un prestamo a un banco y aun menos para meterlo en bolsa.


----------



## ManoDura (28 Feb 2020)

Os está trolleando


----------



## Cimoc (28 Feb 2020)

Rextor- dijo:


> Os está trolleando



Puede ser, pero no seria raro que fuera verdad, anda que no hay millones de personas por el mundo haciendo estupideces y ademas contandolo en las redes.


----------



## astroman (28 Feb 2020)

las tengo a 8 mas o menos y estoy deseando quitarmelas de encima y mandar a tomar por culo a esa empresa y ese valor.
menuda locura que has hecho


----------



## ferengi (28 Feb 2020)

HAce 15 años cuando telefonica era "la joya de la corona" las acciones que tenia cualquier ahorrado prudente te hubiera creido... telefonica ya no es lo que era y pensar que hace 20 o 25 las acciones del ahorrado prudente.. increible..


----------



## schulz (28 Feb 2020)

No tendrá tiempo para bajar mucho___cuando entre el 5G , todos dios al hospital .por eso lo suspendieron en Suiza


----------



## gabrielo (28 Feb 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> Da unos dividendos de 0.40€ al año y aún así reduce su deuda de 54.000 millones de € a 37.000.
> 
> Si dentro de 5 años esta la acción a 4€, teniendo en cuenta que me habrán dado 2€ de dividendos en esos 5 años pues estaré aún ganando algo.



no pongas todos los huevos en la misma cesta Bayer ,bmw y empresas así están muy bajas y dan magníficos dividendos .

ten en cuenta que el negocio de telefónica languidece hay otras compañías mas eficientes y recuerda dividendos pasados no implican dividendos futuros.
yo aprovecharía un rebote y me haría con otras ence y Repsol no suenan mal a largo plazo subirán si se lo permite el falconetti.


----------



## ElCalvo (28 Feb 2020)

La empresa más Paco de mierda del IBEX

¿Qué puede salir mal?


----------



## The Sentry (28 Feb 2020)

Sin ser economista, nunca me ha salido la cuenta de endeudarse para invertir, a no ser que vayas a montar un negocio o vayas a emprender, pero en Bolsa... Uff. Buena suerte.


----------



## Orooo (28 Feb 2020)

No puede ser, no me lo creo.

Existe alguien que pida un prestamo como ese para meterlo TODO en UNA UNICA empresa y encima una empresa tan mierdosa como esa?

Y lo de diversificar?


----------



## un pringao (28 Feb 2020)

Pero porque baja Telefonica mas que el Santander? es que no lo entiendo, el coronavirus y la recesion afecta a los bancos, pero a Telefonica de que? como mucho retrasa la red 5G porque no lleguen los equipos de redes de Huawei, pero por lo demas... cuando la gente este en cuarentena, encerrados en sus casas, se van a comunicar por moviles e internet mas que nunca

ademas este batacazo lo va a contrarestar el BCE perdonando y refinanciando la deuda a las empresas... sobre todo a las estrategicas, aver, baja todo, los cortos presionan a la baja... pero es que tarde o temprano van a prohibir las posiciones cortas... de momento no se ponen de acuerdo ni en lo del coronavirus, pero terminaran haciendolo o el sistema revienta

mientras dure lo del coronavirus la gente pospondra la compra de una vivienda y no pedira hipoteca, pospondran la compra de un smartphone... pero no dejaran de comunicarse por el movil e internet... o se me escapa algo? pedir prestado para comprar acciones... nunca en la vida


----------



## enriquepastor (28 Feb 2020)

Más locura seria pedirlo para cipotecarse con una bigo... y esto la gente lo hace a diario.


----------



## jaimegvr (28 Feb 2020)

Yomimo dijo:


> Pedir un crédito para jugar al casino, esto es la hostia.



Esto es mas viejo que la Historia, la avaricia. En 1920 lo hicieron los americanos en Wall Strret, luego ocurrió 1929, Rockeffeller provocó el crash y al final, " Las uvas de la ira".


----------



## aventurero artritico (28 Feb 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



eres un poco tonto, en los brókers te financian al 1.25%.

dicho esto, menuda mierda de acción has elegido.


----------



## aventurero artritico (28 Feb 2020)

un pringao dijo:


> Pero porque baja Telefonica mas que el Santander? es que no lo entiendo, el coronavirus y la recesion afecta a los bancos, pero a Telefonica de que? como mucho retrasa la red 5G porque no lleguen los equipos de redes de Huawei, pero por lo demas... cuando la gente este en cuarentena, encerrados en sus casas, se van a comunicar por moviles e internet mas que nunca
> 
> ademas este batacazo lo va a contrarestar el BCE perdonando y refinanciando la deuda a las empresas... sobre todo a las estrategicas, aver, baja todo, los cortos presionan a la baja... pero es que tarde o temprano van a prohibir las posiciones cortas... de momento no se ponen de acuerdo ni en lo del coronavirus, pero terminaran haciendolo o el sistema revienta
> 
> mientras dure lo del coronavirus la gente pospondra la compra de una vivienda y no pedira hipoteca, pospondran la compra de un smartphone... pero no dejaran de comunicarse por el movil e internet... o se me escapa algo? pedir prestado para comprar acciones... nunca en la vida



se están reservando los bancos para el crash que viene este año. cuando veas el stox banks en 60 será porque los indices mundiales han hecho suelo.


----------



## lefebre (28 Feb 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> Es arriesgado pero mas arriesgado sería pedir ese dinero y comprarme un coche nuevo.



Buen razonamiento. No seas tonto y pide otro préstamo de 40000 € y pilla más acciones. Hipoteca a tus padres si hace falta, pero oportunidades así no se dan muy a menudo. 
Las acciones da igual de lo que sean, no te comas la cabeza. Como tú bien dices, sería más arriesgado que compraras un coche nuevo.


----------



## Navarrra (28 Feb 2020)

Que bien pensado todo.


----------



## Vayavaya (28 Feb 2020)

y el plan B, cuál es?


----------



## El_Niño_Del_Palo (28 Feb 2020)

Vayavaya dijo:


> y el plan B, cuál es?



 

Este es el Plan Z, ultimo intento, todo o nada


----------



## Machuco (28 Feb 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



Imagino que eres un troll y nos estás mintiendo. La otra opción es que no seas demasiado listo.

Cual eliges?


----------



## Machuco (28 Feb 2020)

McLovin dijo:


> Probablemente la mayor locura que he visto en muchos años. Las acciones se compran con el dinero ahorrado hombre, y por supuesto no gastándotelo todo!!!! Siempre tienes que tener una reserva por si vienen mal dadas. *SIEMPRE*. Últimamente estoy conociendo un montón de gente (hay muchísima más de lo que pensaba) que va por la vida con CERO EUROS ahorrados. Si, CERO EUROS ahorrados. Gente con hipotecas, coches nuevos, hijos y buenos trabajos/buenos sueldos. Es muy mala idea no tener ni 1000 míseros euros en el banco, no se puede vivir en la cuerda floja continuamente.
> 
> Suerte con tus 40.000 pavos en acciones, espero que las vendas bien, te den una buena rentabilidad y puedas devolver el crédito. Enormes los huevos que tienes, estás en la típica situación en la que si te sale bien, te coronas. SI te sale mal...te hundes.



Yo de ese tipo de gente conozco más de los que pensaba. El otro día un amigo pago en el supero 6€ con la visa.


----------



## terraenxebre (28 Feb 2020)

7400 acciones. 40.000 eur
Beneficio esperado ( si sube 1 eur): 7400

Dividendo anual: 2960 eur.

Cuota mensual: 676,18€


¿ Que puede salir mal?


----------



## Mr. Frost (28 Feb 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



Si en USA utilizan la excusa del coronavirus para corregir lo que no han corregido desde 2009, yo creo que TEF podíamos verla entre los 3,50 y 4€. Sería ± el -50% que suelen caer los grandes valores españoles en las tendencias bajistas mundiales, independientemente a lo que llevaran de caída antes de la bajada mundial.


----------



## Antiparras (28 Feb 2020)

yo creo que si se le explicas bien la operación al asistente social tienes opciones a que te concedan una paguita.


----------



## Andevaleño (28 Feb 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



¿Sabes en qué se parecen "pedido" y "perdido"?


----------



## Gonzalor (28 Feb 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> Da unos dividendos de 0.40€ al año y aún así reduce su deuda de 54.000 millones de € a 37.000.
> 
> Si dentro de 5 años esta la acción a 4€, teniendo en cuenta que me habrán dado 2€ de dividendos en esos 5 años pues estaré aún ganando algo.



Telefónica ha recortado o suprimido los dividendos cada vez que le ha dado la gana, de hecho, muchos analistas le sugieren hace tiempo que lo haga y destine el dinero a reducir deuda.


----------



## PREDICT (28 Feb 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela


----------



## Chapapote1 (29 Feb 2020)

De hacer esa locura, invertir en farmacéuticas. Meter pasta a timofónica es peor que cuando el fórum filatélico.


----------



## Beeaaa (29 Feb 2020)

Joe q huevos... debes tenerlo muy claro. Es la primera vez q oigo a alguien pedir un préstamo para comprar acciones.


----------



## Beeaaa (29 Feb 2020)

Opino como tu, es un suicidio.


----------



## eL PERRO (29 Feb 2020)

Un puto trolazo subnormal semipompero caga un hilo trolazo de mierda, y 20 paginas de retrasados tomandolo por bueno.

No me extraña que luego voteis a gitanobocs creyendose lo que os dicen


----------



## ABUAMBA BULUBA (29 Feb 2020)




----------



## rianpar (29 Feb 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



Es una locura pedir préstamos para la bolsa y aunque ganaras, cosa difícil, lo acabarás perdiendo todo, l gente que hace eso siempre acaba así


----------



## racional (29 Feb 2020)

Bajará hasta 3,50€.


----------



## Humim (29 Feb 2020)

no me parece muy buena idea comprar acciones de telefonica por mucho que haya reducido su monstruosa deuda habria que analizarla a fondo para hacer semejante inversión


----------



## hhlfhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkhh (29 Feb 2020)

Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## MissKitty&TheHacker (29 Feb 2020)

No sé que es peor si endeudarse para tener acciones, que lo mismo pueden traer beneficios que perdidas, o pedir un préstamo para celebrar una comunión, como sucedió hace muchos años en mi ciudad y después tuvieron problemas para devolverlo.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (29 Feb 2020)

rianpar dijo:


> Es una locura pedir préstamos para la bolsa y aunque ganaras, cosa difícil, lo acabarás perdiendo todo, l gente que hace eso siempre acaba así



Si. Si le sale bien esta vez, lo volvera a hacer. Hasta que palme.


----------



## Abelinoz (29 Feb 2020)

McLovin dijo:


> Probablemente la mayor locura que he visto en muchos años. Las acciones se compran con el dinero ahorrado hombre, y por supuesto no gastándotelo todo!!!! Siempre tienes que tener una reserva por si vienen mal dadas. *SIEMPRE*. Últimamente estoy conociendo un montón de gente (hay muchísima más de lo que pensaba) que va por la vida con CERO EUROS ahorrados. Si, CERO EUROS ahorrados. Gente con hipotecas, coches nuevos, hijos y buenos trabajos/buenos sueldos. Es muy mala idea no tener ni 1000 míseros euros en el banco, no se puede vivir en la cuerda floja continuamente.
> 
> Suerte con tus 40.000 pavos en acciones, espero que las vendas bien, te den una buena rentabilidad y puedas devolver el crédito. Enormes los huevos que tienes, estás en la típica situación en la que si te sale bien, te coronas. SI te sale mal...te hundes.



Totalmente de acuerdo excepto en la última parte, coronarse coronarse... ganará en el mejor de los casos cuanto un 10%? Parte se le irá a intereses y cancelación con lo cual...Y si sale mal pues ya sabes, la propia pérdida de la bolsa más la del crédito.

Sinceramente no lo veo.


----------



## Efraim (29 Feb 2020)

Cuando pides prestado para meter pasta en la bolsa no es inversión, sino ludopatía.

Invertir es otra cosa.


----------



## aventurero artritico (29 Feb 2020)

si rebota algo durante la semana ya puedes vender.

oye que el bróker da financiación al 1,25% pero tu prefieres pedir financiación para consumo que cobran un 4%+ cancelación, etc etc.


----------



## Me_opongo (29 Feb 2020)

Ahora no es momento para invertir en Bolsa.

Pedir créditos para invertir... sin palabras.

Pero la vida da muchas vueltas y TLF tendrá una oportunidad para no cagarla de nuevo.


Acuerdos entre Telefónica y Microsoft... 

Telefónica amplía la alianza con Microsoft en el primer gran acuerdo de Tech

Quizás nos vacila por esa noticia... 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paquirrinbrick (29 Feb 2020)

Yo te las recompraré, cuando tú las vendas a 3.80€


----------



## Play_91 (29 Feb 2020)

Se te ve inteligente


----------



## fayser (29 Feb 2020)

40.000 € me parece poco.

Estás perdiendo una oportunidad histórica.


----------



## Fortheface (29 Feb 2020)

No deberías invertir en una empresa que va cuesta abajo y sin frenos, yo creo que ahora la inversión (quitando todo lo que está pasando) es invertir en renovables, bien sea solaria, audax, solarpack


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (1 Mar 2020)

Hay que estar muy atentos a las bolsas, yo hace siglos que no invierto en renta variable, pero quien sabe si con el timovirus vengan buenos tiempos para los que tengan sangre fría...


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (2 Mar 2020)

Pallete llama a Mubadala, QIA y Temasek para salir al rescate de Telefónica


----------



## Fieseler Storch (2 Mar 2020)

Supongo que eres troll... pero el mero hecho de pensar que es real, me provoca pesadillas


----------



## paketazo (2 Mar 2020)

En USA los créditos de inversión son tan normales como ir a comprar el pan.

El OP ha metido 40 mil en TEF a un precio mínimo de años...¿mal hecho?... pues ya se verá, ninguno de nosotros sabe la respuesta.

¿Lo peor que le puede pasar es que TEF caiga un 20% 40% más?... vale pues devuelve 30.000 , y se jode y paga los intereses más 10.000 de su bolsillo.

Lo mejor que le puede pasar es que TEF rebote rápido un 25% y se meta al bolsillo 10.000 menos intereses.

Yo no lo veo tan arriesgado.

Otra cosa es que hubiera hipotecado la casa para invertirlo en bolsa a riesgo de quedarse en la calle.

Quizá debió intentar obtener financiación barata a través de un broker usando de garantía una parte del capital, pero si no tenía liquidez en ese momento pues reitero que no me parece mala opción.

En los últimos años las mayores fortunas no se han hecho remando.

Suerte


----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 Mar 2020)

Inteligencia financiera no es...pero tampoco una catástrofe.
Yo personalmente no veo tan jodida a telefónica, están haciendo buenas apuestas de futuro en sectores innovadores, hasta estos Campus que han abierto en Madrid y París.

Mucha gente por el 2005 pedía créditos para invertir en bolsa...no es trolleada...era la realidad ...


----------



## I'm back (2 Mar 2020)

mugriento dijo:


> Pallete llama a Mubadala, QIA y Temasek para salir al rescate de Telefónica



_Pallete, que ahora lleva cuatros años como presidente, se tendrá que presentar ante los inversores para dar explicaciones de por qué la cotización se ha desplomado cerca de un 40% desde que tomó posesión del cargo

_


----------



## biba ecuador (2 Mar 2020)

La gente no para de opinar, pero hay que recordar que NADIE sabe que va a pasar en el futuro
Si acierta o no, ya se verá


----------



## jordi1980 (2 Mar 2020)

Comprando ahora es uno de los mejores momentos, yo hubiera comprado ferrovial o inditex, pasando de oligopolios hiperregulados, pero es ganancia segura


----------



## Abrojo (2 Mar 2020)

Queremos troles de calidad


----------



## uno_de_tantos (2 Mar 2020)

fayser dijo:


> 40.000 € me parece poco.
> 
> Estás perdiendo una oportunidad histórica.


----------



## Varito (3 Mar 2020)

Sitio


----------



## Sociopatías Joe (3 Mar 2020)

Siempre iba a las ampliaciones


----------



## Gurney (3 Mar 2020)

Hdlgp, y los 40.000 ñapos te los han dado por guapo, sin tener que decirles para qué los quieres...

Si yo soy el director y un subnormal me dice algo así, empiezo a reírme como un poseído, llamo a todos los de la oficina y les cuento el chiste para que se descojonen también.


----------



## cucerulo (3 Mar 2020)

Hoy está a 5,343 euros, hay que pedir otros 40.000 euros para comprar muchas más y promediar. Total, ¿qué puede salir mal? La Bolsa no es para cobardes.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Mar 2020)

La que menos sube del Ibex en un día de fuerte rebote.


----------



## darkfen (3 Mar 2020)

Como me estais haciendo sangre cabrones


----------



## eloy_85 (3 Mar 2020)

habrás avalado ese préstamo con la casa de tus padres, no?


----------



## bsnas (3 Mar 2020)

Mas seguro jugarselos en el casino haciendo la martingala.


----------



## terraenxebre (3 Mar 2020)

Yo compré 10.000 a 5,48 ( por aquello de comprarlas a menos de 5,5)

El caso es que no he necesitado préstamo.

La jugada nos va a salir bien a los 2, pero mejor a mi que a ti, que pagarás intereses y tienes menos acciones


----------



## Titomadrid (3 Mar 2020)

Conozco algún alto cargo y me comenta que están acojonados ante la posibilidad de que AT&T pueda oparlos y merendarselos como quien se come un donuts en un pis pas. Que están haciendo un mejor trabajo y están obteniendo resultados decentes, pero que la bolsa no los reconoce y están muy nerviosos.

Mucha suerte!!!


----------



## paketazo (3 Mar 2020)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Conozco algún alto cargo y me comenta que están acojonados ante la posibilidad de que AT&T pueda oparlos y merendarselos como quien se come un donuts en un pis pas. Que están haciendo un mejor trabajo y están obteniendo resultados decentes, pero que la bolsa no los reconoce y están muy nerviosos.
> 
> Mucha suerte!!!



Todo es posible, y dependerá del precio de la opa, pero ahora mismo telefónica capitaliza 27 mil millones, que para una multinacional gorda de teleco viene a ser una ampliación de capital del 5% de su float.

AT&T capitaliza 267 mil millones o sea 10 veces telefónica.

La opa le merece la pena?

Por cartera de clientes no lo tengo claro, habría que valorar el capital estratégico de la empresa, y dónde mantiene alguna ventaja comparativa.

Si algún día hay una opa sobre esta empresa es posible que ese momento esté muy cerca. Sería triste para los pillados a 7 pavos por que dudo que una opa sea a más de 6€ ahora mismo...incluso mucho menos si continúa desangrándose...eso sí , como la open ya el OP del hilo sería un visionario.

Un saludo


----------



## Titomadrid (3 Mar 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Todo es posible, y dependerá del precio de la opa, pero ahora mismo telefónica capitaliza 27 mil millones, que para una multinacional gorda de teleco viene a ser una ampliación de capital del 5% de su float.
> 
> AT&T capitaliza 267 mil millones o sea 10 veces telefónica.
> 
> ...



Creo que el precio mínimo de OPA depende del último año de cotización o algo así y que por tanto no podrían opar a 6. Si no, comprar una empresa que supone el 10% del valor de la adquiriente no es nada descabellado.

Y Por lo demás no parece tampoco una mala compra. Telefónica tiene una posición hegemónica en Latinoamérica y presencia en muchos países donde no está ATT y podría servirle como puerta de entrada. Pállate recuerdo que quería llegar para 2020 a los 370 millones de clientes.


----------



## Ansel (3 Mar 2020)

No es por nada, pero las OPAS hostiles no existen.


----------



## mmm (3 Mar 2020)

No parece mala apuesta Telefónica, aunque quizás deba esperar unos años a recoger beneficios el forero


----------



## I'm back (5 Mar 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a *5,41€*... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



5,19 EUR −0,19 (3,58 %)


----------



## fayser (5 Mar 2020)

Ansel dijo:


> No es por nada, pero las OPAS hostiles no existen.



Ciertamente. Palabrería de rojos que llega para quedarse.

Lo de hostil entiendo que debe ser para el accionista, al que le quieren impedir que pueda vender sus acciones si le hacen una oferta interesante...


----------



## damnit (5 Mar 2020)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Conozco algún alto cargo y me comenta que están acojonados ante la posibilidad de que AT&T pueda oparlos y merendarselos como quien se come un donuts en un pis pas. Que están haciendo un mejor trabajo y están obteniendo resultados decentes, pero que la bolsa no los reconoce y están muy nerviosos.
> 
> Mucha suerte!!!



no veo ningún motivo estratégico por el que una compañía del tamaño de AT&T pudiera estar interesada en Telefónica francamente. Hace 10 años quizá, hoy en horas bajas, no lo veo. Pero nunca se sabe.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (6 Mar 2020)

Buenos días. Que tal va su inversión??


----------



## Higadillas (6 Mar 2020)

A ver cuando aparece el OP. Dirá que vendió a 5,40 a los dos días de comprar y a otra cosa


----------



## Higadillas (6 Mar 2020)

Que yo, seguro. A pesar de ser relativamente joven, tengo un perfil bastante conservador. No me meto en estos berenjenales de apuestas a una carta en la bolsa ni con el dinero de otro. Si le sale bien, pues enhorabuena. Pero no creo que sea algo que le debamos aplaudir.

Lo máximo que voy a sacarle de esta situación es indexarme al msci world con algo del cash que tengo guardado y programar pequeñas aportaciones mensuales. Y me espero a hacerlo aun.


----------



## paketazo (6 Mar 2020)

No hay problema pronto el OP podrá pedir un préstamo de 30.000€ con las TEF de colateral, y otro montón para dentro.

No hay nada que pueda salir mal...si se va todo al carajo, ya no paga por que no hay civilización, y si se recupera todo paseará por Galapagar en su flamante BMW... que conste que para bien ser debería apalancarse, ya que sería lo propio, y saldría de aquí o con 0 o con más de 1 milloncejo.


----------



## a la ruina (6 Mar 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



Donde conseguis este tipo de pŕestamos, ING? Yo solo he encontrado al 5% o mas


----------



## RuiKi84 (6 Mar 2020)

Yo no lo veo, el mercado lleva ya mucho tiempo en estado de alerta ante cualquier evento, si vas largo creo que habra mejores oportunidades para entrar, puede ser un cambio de tendencia, china lleva varios meses estudiando el virus y todavía no tienen claro nada, a corto plaza la incertidumbre seguirá creciendo, tan solo el buen tiempo puede mejorar el tema, y todavía faltan dos meses.


----------



## Masateo (6 Mar 2020)

TEF a 5 pavos. Me está temblando la mano.


----------



## Eren Jaeger (6 Mar 2020)

Telefonica yo esperaría hasta 4 pavos que seguro que se ve, luego superar los 6'5 le va a costar muchísimo


----------



## mancuerna_de_4kg (6 Mar 2020)

Ahora es cuando no te debe temblar la mano. Pide otros 40000 y compra otras tantas matildes, que asi el credito lo pagas con el dividendo y poco mas.


----------



## Gurney (6 Mar 2020)

40.000 más...buy the dip...


----------



## Lemavos (6 Mar 2020)

Pack telefónica + Repsol.

No hay huevos?


----------



## jordi1980 (7 Mar 2020)

Ahora mismo telefonica como muchas otras cotiza a un precio irracional y se dará la vuelta seguro que pronto. 

Ahora bien, esta compañía está sentenciada,no por la gestion actual, sino por la anterior. Cuando vuelva a subir se la van a merendar y nos van a dar 9 o 10 euros como mucho. Tef ha hecho muchas cagadas , tenía mucha deuda y sigue tirando el dinero con el futbol y cosas de esas, ya que si hicieran lo que tenían que hacer tef es una maquina de hacer caja


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (7 Mar 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



A dia de hoy, a 5,09 ... Good Job!


----------



## escabel (7 Mar 2020)

Lemavos dijo:


> Pack telefónica + Repsol.
> 
> No hay huevos?



Yo he ampliado las dos, además de Exxon. 

Hubiese metido también más en mapfre, pero voy muy cargado. He optado por Aviva y Prudential. Las aseguradoras están sufriendo mucho castigo.


----------



## Mig29 (8 Mar 2020)

Lo que se dice un plan sin fisuras.
Enhorabuena.


----------



## javiwell (8 Mar 2020)

Estas a tiempo de vender y cancelar la deuda. 

Si telefónica rebota tampoco te vas a hacer de oro pero si cae, la enculada de las cuotas del crédito va a ser cada mes como una polla gorda.

Bueno todo depende de tus ingresos y tu patrimonio, si ganas menos de 30 mil al año, vende, devuelve la deuda y aléjate de la bolsa y los casinos.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (9 Mar 2020)

OP, aprovecha y pide otros 40.000 que hoy estan baratas


----------



## Aitian (9 Mar 2020)

4,76 ahora mismo...


----------



## terraenxebre (9 Mar 2020)

Aitian dijo:


> 4,76 ahora mismo...



Acabo de pedir 10.000 en el banco para comprarlaa a 4,76.


En vez de comprar moto, me compro acciones

Ejecutada orden a 4,7700


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (9 Mar 2020)

Buenos días. sigues manteniendo las acciones??


----------



## Mr. Frost (9 Mar 2020)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Si en USA utilizan la excusa del coronavirus para corregir lo que no han corregido desde 2009, yo creo que TEF podíamos verla entre los 3,50 y 4€. Sería ± el -50% que suelen caer los grandes valores españoles en las tendencias bajistas mundiales, independientemente a lo que llevaran de caída antes de la bajada mundial.



Pues estaba claro. Pobre del que abrió el hilo como sea verdad que metió 40.000€ a crédito en TEF.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (9 Mar 2020)

Me cago en el "la vi venir"...


----------



## austral (9 Mar 2020)

De 5,41€ a 4,60€, .....mira que ir pidiendo préstamos para invertir en Bolsa...

Telefónica, a largo plazo lo tiene negro, mucha competencia, mucha deuda, y además debe ser la empresa que todo el mundo odia. Es que lo tiene todo.


----------



## Aitian (9 Mar 2020)

austral dijo:


> De 5,41€ a 4,60€, .....mira que ir pidiendo préstamos para invertir en Bolsa...
> 
> Telefónica, a largo plazo lo tiene negro, mucha competencia, mucha deuda, y además debe ser la empresa que todo el mundo odia. Es que lo tiene todo.



4,59€, -9.81%...

De momento palma el OP un 15%, unos 6000€... Estaría bien saber si sigue con la posición abierta y ya cerró... O si directamente era un troleo...


----------



## Dj Puesto (9 Mar 2020)

Aitian dijo:


> 4,59€, -9.81%...
> 
> De momento palma el OP un 15%, unos 6000€... Estaría bien saber si sigue con la posición abierta y ya cerró... O si directamente era un troleo...



Era un troleo fijo, y francamente a pesar de que solo ha pasado un mes o ni eso de haber perdido un 15% esta mierda de empresa con la que está cayendo me lo tomaba hasta como haber realizado una buena inversión (en mal momento eso está claro) hay valores que solo hoy ya se han dejado más de ese 15%.


----------



## Cormac (9 Mar 2020)

Buen troll. 
Mira que hay mejores opciones que comprar Timofonicas.


----------



## BABY (9 Mar 2020)

Vaya troll más malo.....


----------



## Gurney (9 Mar 2020)

Era trolleo, pero es una historia verosímil. Alguien tuvo que comprar esa mierda hace 1 semana y perder mucho dinero en unos días.


----------



## Jose (9 Mar 2020)

1142 millones de beneficio en 2019
39.000 millones de deuda
Capitaliza menos de 20.000 millones 
PER de 20 años. 
Y por técnico apunta a 2'6€.
Genius....


----------



## Ansel (10 Mar 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> Da unos dividendos de 0.40€ al año y aún así reduce su deuda de 54.000 millones de € a 37.000.
> 
> Si dentro de 5 años esta la acción a 4€, teniendo en cuenta que me habrán dado 2€ de dividendos en esos 5 años pues estaré aún ganando algo.



Bueno, las cosas están como están pero el plan del op sigue en marcha, desde su punto de vista siempre y cuando mantenga el dividendo todo va mas o menos bien. 

Yo creo que al final le va a salir bien, entendiendo por bien que va a ganar dinero, no se si mucho o poco pero ganara. Cinco años, al precio que ha comprado...... es mucho tiempo, el Ibex puede hacer de todo. Incluso subir a 12000.


----------



## Play_91 (10 Mar 2020)

Este debe vivir al límite, seguro que se va de putas y les come el coño.


----------



## cobasy (10 Mar 2020)

La gente sin poder salir de casa va a hablar mucho por telefono...comprar Telecom es un win de manual. También acciones de productoras de películas.de zombies para ver en cuarentena!!!


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Mar 2020)

Yo también he aprovechado para entrar, no en TEF pero sí en otros valores... aunque no con tanto, claro...


----------



## valladolid (10 Mar 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



Quality troll, please.
Demuéstralo

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lammero (10 Mar 2020)

No te caigas, joputa
HODL


----------



## Goldman (10 Mar 2020)

Tenía que ponerlo...


----------



## austral (10 Mar 2020)

De 5,41€ a 4,41€ .....


----------



## Antiparras (11 Mar 2020)

podía haber sido peor, podría haber comprado SAN....


----------



## Nopleravet (12 Mar 2020)

Se acerca a los 4 euros... Espero que seas paciente


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (12 Mar 2020)

Buen momento para hacer DCA, OP. Vas a largo, nunca pierdes mientras no vendes y tal.


----------



## Luismarple II (12 Mar 2020)

Si te sirve de consuelo, nunca habrías conseguido un hilo de 13 páginas en 13 días si te llega a ir bien.


----------



## teniente francisco (12 Mar 2020)

Podemos decir ya que este es un HILO MITICO? O nos esperamos a la opa hostil a 3 eureles?


----------



## Registrador (12 Mar 2020)

Timofonica a 3,96 euros


----------



## Aitian (12 Mar 2020)

Madre mía que hostia hoy... -10% TEF... pero es que SAN va -15% y ADX o BIO más de -20%...

Si todo es verdad me da pena el OP... Pero es que hay que tener más cabeza....


----------



## Humim (12 Mar 2020)

Yo si creo k el op no es trol y ha hecho el prestamo


----------



## javiwell (12 Mar 2020)

Con 40 mil euros cotizando a 3,84 y compradas a 5,41 tenemos una minusvalía de unos 11.608,13 más intereses del préstamo.

La primera cuota del crédito duele un poco pero las demás van como la seda


----------



## I'm back (12 Mar 2020)

Vamos a suponer que, aunque esté desaparecido, el OP se ha deshecho de la posición asumiendo unas pérdidas razonables. 

A toro pasado todos somos Manolete.


----------



## Gurney (12 Mar 2020)

pirlazo dijo:


> Vamos a suponer que, aunque esté desaparecido, el OP se ha deshecho de la posición asumiendo unas pérdidas razonables.
> 
> A toro pasado todos somos Manolete.




Ya que parece un trolleo, que diga que en realidad se puso a la corta contra Telefónica.


----------



## NewTroll (12 Mar 2020)

Un plan perfecto, sin fisuras


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## trolero (12 Mar 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



Quillo, creo que te has arruinado...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (12 Mar 2020)

Ultima actividad desde 4 de marzo del OP.


----------



## Lemavos (12 Mar 2020)

Es solo por informar


----------



## javiwell (12 Mar 2020)

pirlazo dijo:


> Vamos a suponer que, aunque esté desaparecido, el OP se ha deshecho de la posición asumiendo unas pérdidas razonables.
> 
> A toro pasado todos somos Manolete.



Yo tengo otra expresión taurina, al forero se le recomendó vender y pagar el crédito antes de que le pillara el toro.


----------



## Impactrueno (12 Mar 2020)

Se ha suicidado ya el OP?


----------



## Larata (12 Mar 2020)

Uno de los peores balances del IBEX 35 mis dieces


----------



## Max Aub (12 Mar 2020)

Pedir un préstamo " de dinero " para seguir teniendo liquidez y no tener deudas. Sencillamente antológico.


----------



## Paquirrinbrick (12 Mar 2020)

Paquirrinbrick dijo:


> Yo te las recompraré, cuando tú las vendas a 3.80€



Ya están a mi precio, ¿vendes?


----------



## Mig29 (12 Mar 2020)

keverson303 dijo:


> Ultima actividad desde 4 de marzo del OP.



El pobre ya se habrá tirado por una ventana.
Pero es que mira que se le aviso. Si sigue leyendo esto, mucho ánimo, de peores cagadas nos hemos levantado muchos.


----------



## v4vendetta (12 Mar 2020)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Acabo de pedir 10.000 en el banco para comprarlaa a 4,76.
> 
> 
> En vez de comprar moto, me compro acciones
> ...



-8% ??


----------



## orbeo (12 Mar 2020)

Max Aub dijo:


> Pedir un préstamo " de dinero " para seguir teniendo liquidez y no tener deudas. Sencillamente antológico.



Es la deuda sin deuda. Todas las crisis nos traen nuevos conceptos económicos.


----------



## orbeo (12 Mar 2020)

@Thanatos_fune has tenido algún aviso para recoger al OP ??


----------



## I'm back (12 Mar 2020)

Isabelino dijo:


> Se ha suicidado ya el OP?





Mig29 dijo:


> El pobre ya se habrá tirado por una ventana.
> Pero es que mira que se le aviso. Si sigue leyendo esto, mucho ánimo, de peores cagadas nos hemos levantado muchos.



Está en casa encerrado para no pillar el bicho. 

Cómo se dice con la lotería, lo importante es la salud.


----------



## terraenxebre (12 Mar 2020)

0


v4vendetta dijo:


> -8% ??



Más....

Pero de momento tranquilo. Lo veo como una inversión en seguridad.

No moto menos probabilidad de accidente


----------



## cucerulo (12 Mar 2020)

Que no ha vendido así que de momento no ha perdido... con sólo esperar a 2038 (más o menos) con un poco de suerte recupera la inversión. Eso sí, por su bien espero que TEF no sea Terra II.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (13 Mar 2020)

No te preocupes op estamos todos en la mierda economicamente hablando. Esto se Hunde y nos vamos a hundir todos Venezuela style o peor


----------



## Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 (13 Mar 2020)

Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## LaGallinaCaponata (13 Mar 2020)




----------



## vico (13 Mar 2020)

Una pregunta de ignorante en bolsa: el OP es lo que se conoce como una gacela???


----------



## Daniello (13 Mar 2020)

Con la situación actual de la sanidad, le habrán podido atender por el patatús que le ha dado al OP?
Al enterarse del motivo, directamente le habrán dejado morir?!


----------



## paketazo (13 Mar 2020)

Podrá alegar trastorno mental por causas víricas y negarse a devolver el crédito por situación de excepcionalidad social.

En el año 29 del pasado siglo, me parece que ni la virgen devolvió los créditos que habían pedido años antes, así que ... take the money & run.

Por cierto, hoy es viernes y nadie en su sano juicio se quedaría comprado ante la incertidumbre del fin de semana, si los mercados cierran como vienen ahora los futuros, muy verdes, será que algo se nos está escapando. 

Un saludo


----------



## Hulk Hogan (13 Mar 2020)

Podía ser peor....

Ana Botín compra un millón más de acciones de Banco Santander


----------



## Luismarple II (13 Mar 2020)

la verdad es que el chiquillo ha tenido mala puntería. Ya es mala suerte comprar y que a los 15 días la empresa esté en mínimos históricos, joder.


----------



## Cormac (13 Mar 2020)

vico dijo:


> Una pregunta de ignorante en bolsa: el OP es lo que se conoce como una gacela???



No, el OP ha traspasado el nivel. Es la hierba que se come la gacela.


----------



## Lemavos (13 Mar 2020)

Se rumorea que el op va a coger el toro por los cuernos y va a comprar Sabadell para dar un giro estratégico en su cartera de largos.


----------



## javiwell (13 Mar 2020)

Este hilo está hasta la bandera


----------



## riggedd (13 Mar 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



La verdad que hay mucho hijodeputa que sabe más de la cuenta,menudo calienta valores,siempre la misma historia ,vivos contra tontos....


----------



## orbeo (16 Mar 2020)

Y vamos por los 3,69...


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (16 Mar 2020)

¿Cuanto ha perdido el OP hasta hoy?


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (16 Mar 2020)

Por lo menos lo va a pagar en _cómodos _plazos.


----------



## IQMaxx (16 Mar 2020)

Hulk Hogan dijo:


> Podía ser peor....
> 
> Ana Botín compra un millón más de acciones de Banco Santander



esta mujer es mi nuevo guru de referencia, cuanta sabiduria


----------



## Lemavos (16 Mar 2020)

mugriento dijo:


> ¿Cuanto ha perdido el OP hasta hoy?



De momento unos 16 k en las acciones y bajando ,más obviamente los intereses del préstamo y gastos varios. Sobre 24 k a día de hoy. Con ese dinero se puede sobrevivir bien entre 1 y 3 años según las circunstancias de cada uno.


----------



## joeljoan (16 Mar 2020)

Telefónica????? Tiene una deuda de 50 mil millones si el Ibex como dicen entre 2 y 4 meses caiga a 3500 y cuando pete la bolsa americana por 4 duros los grandes se hacen con todo


----------



## joeljoan (16 Mar 2020)

joeljoan dijo:


> Telefónica????? Tiene una deuda de 50 mil millones si el Ibex como dicen entre 2 y 4 meses caiga a 3500 y cuando pete la bolsa americana por 4 duros los grandes se hacen con todo



Seguramente van a desaparecer muchas empresas , las absorberán otras que estén más saneadas


----------



## Antiparras (16 Mar 2020)




----------



## kamikaze (16 Mar 2020)

32% abajo.

Aguanta el tirón, al principio cuesta un poco pero luego ya ni se nota con la rentabilidad del dividendo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Mar 2020)

kamikaze dijo:


> 32% abajo.
> 
> Aguanta el tirón, al principio cuesta un poco pero luego ya ni se nota con la rentabilidad del dividendo.



Claro que no. Que los dividendos se pagan dos veces al año a 0.20 euros por acción.

Pintando con brocha muy gorda:

1. El forero compró a 5.41, así que sin contar COMISIONES habría podido comprar 7393 acciones.

2. A partir de ahora cada año podrá cobrar 0.4 euros BRUTOS por acción. Osea, casi 3k BRUTOS al año. A un 19% de impuestos se queda en unos 2.5k.

3. Pero a partir de ahora debe pagar un 6% de interes anual por su préstamo. No sé como lo tendrá negociado y sospecho que igual es "primero el interés y luego el principal". En cualquier caso, este año se va a comer 2400 euros en intereses. Eso, sin habernos dicho si tuvo que pagar comisión de apertura o lo que sea.

4. Sumando los puntos 2 y 3 obtenemos que el forero ha invertido 40.000 pavos para ganar unos teóricos 100 euros. Y digo teóricos porque telefónica puede perfectísimamente dejar de dar dividendos por causa de la crisis.

Pero aún hay mas:

5. Ahora mismo la acción está a 3.66. Osea, el forero ha perdido un total de 5500 euros (0.75 por accion por 7393 acciones). Vamos a decir que Telefónica podría volver a donde estaba antes en 5 años. OSEA, al precio incial de compra. Añade a eso la inflación, y los intereses del préstamo, y todo lo que este forero no ha podido comprar con esos 40k y ya me dirás si ha hecho lo correcto.

Mucho mejor le habría ido dando ese dinero como entrada en un apartamento y alquilándolo. Lo dice uno que tiene varios apartamentos.


----------



## Ansel (17 Mar 2020)

Venga chaval, ya llueve menos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Mar 2020)

Ansel dijo:


> Venga chaval, ya llueve menos.



4.29. Le sigue faltando un euro + 6% para hacer break even.


----------



## Ansel (17 Mar 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 4.29. Le sigue faltando un euro + 6% para hacer break even.




Hombre, hasta ahi llego.

Pero esta bastante mejor que ayer.


Es para darle un poco de animo, al pobre le esta machacando todo el mundo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Mar 2020)

Ansel dijo:


> Hombre, hasta ahi llego.
> 
> Pero esta bastante mejor que ayer.
> 
> ...



Lo que le esta machacando es la realidad. NO SE PIDE DINERO PARA JUGARTELO EN LA RULETA RUSA.

Eso es, como mínimo, de ludópadas. Y el que juega por necesidad, pierde por obligación.


----------



## Ansel (17 Mar 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lo que le esta machacando es la realidad. NO SE PIDE DINERO PARA JUGARTELO EN LA RULETA RUSA.
> 
> Eso es, como mínimo, de ludópadas. Y el que juega por necesidad, pierde por obligación.




LO que ha hecho es una temeridad, por no decir otra cosa. Eso esta claro.

Pero, yo creo que al final le va a salir bien.


----------



## kamikaze (18 Mar 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Claro que no. Que los dividendos se pagan dos veces al año a 0.20 euros por acción.
> 
> Pintando con brocha muy gorda:
> 
> ...



Ya lo sé hombre, era una ironía de la hipoteca, que al principio ni se nota pero luego se va pagando solita...cuando comes mortadela. 

Ese dividendo del 12% de rentabilidad actual (y subiendo ya que la acción sigue bajando a plomo) es totalmente insostenible.

Y te lo dice uno que ya se ha cansado de sus matildes y de ver cómo llevan cayendo desde que las compró en 2012, y sobreponderó en 2013, y en 2014, y en 2015, y en 2016, y en 2017 y...

Y con el superdividendo flexible reinviertes aún más, y suma y sigue hasta que la caída es del 99,99% (como las Bankia, las Abengoa, las Duro Felguera, las Terra, las OHL y otras tantas).


----------



## liamdro (18 Mar 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



Me alegro por tí, has tenido suerte dentro de la desgracia. Ánimo.


----------



## vacutator (18 Mar 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Claro que no. Que los dividendos se pagan dos veces al año a 0.20 euros por acción.
> 
> Pintando con brocha muy gorda:
> 
> ...



O sea como quien compra un piso para alquilar porque con las ganancias de alquilarlo ya paga sola la hipoteca


Lo raro es que cuando se trata de acciones se ve como una locura pero si es un piso todos lo ven como una buena decisión


----------



## Palpatine (18 Mar 2020)

Menudo negocio


----------



## Abriros (18 Mar 2020)

Remontando!


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (18 Mar 2020)

Si te sale bien pagas intereses + 21% de impuestos.
Si te sale mal estás muerto.

Uy pero si eso es de antes de la ruina coronavirica. DEP


----------



## gordinflas (18 Mar 2020)

vacutator dijo:


> O sea como quien compra un piso para alquilar porque con las ganancias de alquilarlo ya paga sola la hipoteca
> 
> 
> Lo raro es que cuando se trata de acciones se ve como una locura pero si es un piso todos lo ven como una buena decisión



Porque la gente con las acciones no ve los dividendos, lo que ven son los precios subiendo y bajando cada día. Con los pisos, aunque el valor también fluctúe, no hay nadie que te diga cuanto te van a dar exactamente y por eso se fijan más en el alquiler.

Pero bueno, lo que ha hecho el OP es una gilipollez. Si te pides un préstamo para comprar acciones y cobrar dividendos para que te paguen el préstamo te compras Red Eléctrica, Enagás, Mapfre, Aena... Pero a día de hoy si quieres dividendos seguros y crecientes en el tiempo no compras Telefónica. Volviendo al ejemplo de los pisos, es como si te compras un piso de mierda en Vallecas o en La Mina por 50000 euros y luego te quejas de que el moronegro / etniano al que se lo has alquilado no te paga...


----------



## cucerulo (25 Mar 2020)

Ánimo que ya está a 4,45€, un par de meses más y hasta le ganas dinero...


----------



## stuka (26 Mar 2020)

*¡17 PÁGINAS!*
*

*
*¡QUE ES UN TROL!*


----------



## desev (26 Mar 2020)

stuka dijo:


> *¡17 PÁGINAS!
> 
> ¡QUE ES UN TROL!*



Y el resto de intervinientes lo saben... Solo escenificamos la economía: El OP es como un BC; pone en marcha una narrativa infumable, y el resto sabe lo que hay, pero sigue el rollo porque la vida es sueño, pero, para conciliarlo, necesitamos nuestro cuento de antes de dormir y no hay una narrativa mejor.

Buenas noches.


----------



## empy (26 Mar 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> Tengo 60.000€ pre-aprobados, he pedido 40.000€ desde el movil y me han llegado instantaneamente, de hecho todavía puedo pedir 20.000€ mas



pues si son de esos pre-aprobados dudo mucho mucho que sean al 4%


----------



## racional (26 Mar 2020)

Mejor pedirlo para comprar activos como acciones, que no pasivos como un coche.
Pero sería mucho más inteligente comprar Amazon.


----------



## cucerulo (26 Mar 2020)

stuka dijo:


> *¡17 PÁGINAS!
> 
> 
> 
> ¡QUE ES UN TROL!*



Ya, pero... ¿y lo que nos reímos?








empy dijo:


> pues si son de esos pre-aprobados dudo mucho mucho que sean al 4%



No te creas. Yo he visto no hace mucho en ING ofertas de preconcedidos hasta 50000 euros al 2,49%. Normalmente están más caros pero de cuando en cuando les daba por hacer ofertas bestias en el tipo de interés.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Mar 2020)

¿Cobrar el divi? ¿Como Boeing?

Ay dios...

Telefónica va a estar de puta madre cuando toque 2-3 euros. Entonces se pasará viviendo unos 5 añitos antes de tocar 5 euros. Finalmente tocará los 8-10 euros en el año 7-8.

Es como leer una y otra vez el mismo libro.


----------



## flanagan (27 Mar 2020)

Lo que no entiendo es, que puestos a jugar a la ruleta rusa ¿por qué no ha comprado Bankias?


----------



## Kalura (28 Mar 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



Bye bye 12k de momento...en fin....


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

Si porque el.dividendo lo van a mantener los próximos años, y durante toda esta crisis.

Ah y los reyes magos existen de verdad, que nadie te diga que son los padres.


----------



## jaimegvr (7 Abr 2020)

Compro a 5,40€.

Ahora estan a 4,50€, Var. en un año - 42,35%

Impresionante inversion a deuda.

I+D español manda.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Compro a 5,40€.
> 
> Ahora estan a 4,50€, Var. en un año - 42,35%
> 
> ...



En la empresa PACO por excelencia junto al banco botinero. Un clásico hablar con gente que tiene cuatro cosas en bolsa y siempre están Pacofonica y Banco Santander


----------



## Viernes_Negro2 (7 Abr 2020)

vacutator dijo:


> O sea como quien compra un piso para alquilar porque con las ganancias de alquilarlo ya paga sola la hipoteca
> 
> 
> Lo raro es que cuando se trata de acciones se ve como una locura pero si es un piso todos lo ven como una buena decisión



Pues lo que hayan invertido porque "con air BnB se paga en dos días" ya ni te cuento.



jaimegvr dijo:


> Compro a 5,40€.
> 
> Ahora estan a 4,50€, Var. en un año - 42,35%
> 
> ...



Sínceramente, yo creo que podía haber sido mucho peor.


----------



## Toctocquienes (7 Abr 2020)

Una duda de ignorante en el tema. 
¿Cómo se calculan los impuestos en algo así?


----------



## 5=6 (9 Abr 2020)

¿Sabéis si ya se ha suicidado el tipo este?


----------



## Jsantos16 (9 Abr 2020)

Esto es de verdad? O es un troll? Porque es una auténtica locura de ser verdad.


----------



## darkfen (10 Abr 2020)

Hola... menudo gilipollas estoy hecho... adios


----------



## Chancaiché (10 Abr 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> Hola... menudo gilipollas estoy hecho... adios



Xddddddddd


----------



## Geriatric (10 Abr 2020)

Como troleo no está mal


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (11 Abr 2020)

Yo creo k al 90% eres troll

Si no lo eres, pues... 
Aber eztudiao


----------



## Conejo europeo (20 Abr 2020)




----------



## La Republica NO existe (20 Abr 2020)

Es que no sabeis inventir. Se endeudo con deuda perpetua.....

Dice Alberto Garzon que se puede


----------



## Stopper (20 Abr 2020)

Ahora puede pedir otro crédito para comprar acciones de Repsol.


----------



## Donetes (21 Abr 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> Hola... menudo gilipollas estoy hecho... adios



Cuentanos un poco mas.... como estas viviendo estos dias?


----------



## IQMaxx (21 Abr 2020)

Si tienes cojones es momento de AMPLIAR


----------



## C.BALE (21 Abr 2020)

Dinos el tipo de interés de los €40k


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Abr 2020)

C.BALE dijo:


> Dinos el tipo de interés de los €40k



Es préstamo personal. Si lo sabe calcular y añade los "gastos de apertura y gestión" me sorprendería que bajara del 9%. Si le chupa la polla al banquero diría un 6%.

Telefónica aún no ha puesto los siguientes cuartales y le queda mucha hostia por pegarse. Ahora mismo esta a casi 4 euros y yo me la espero a 2, subiendo a 5 en unos 5 años mas o menos.

Me sorprendería si se quedara como antes, y si fuera así añades inflación y lo terminas de matar.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Abr 2020)

Genius at work.

Lo que puede hacer es comprar acciones del Santander para promediar pérdidas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 May 2020)

Refloto hilo.

Telefónica a 4.24. ¿Se salvará el chaval?


----------



## Ferenczyg (7 May 2020)

Es un premio Darwin de reglamento


----------



## brent (7 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Refloto hilo.
> 
> Telefónica a 4.24. ¿Se salvará el chaval?



si tiene paciencia puede que le salga bien la jugada, si se caga no.


----------



## eldelavespa (7 May 2020)

Me acabo de acordar de la peli "la gran apuesta" cuando se están vendiendo "paquetes de deuda basura" de unos bancos a otros.... ánimo op, fue mala suerte solo eso.

Me gusta la gente con huevos, como dicen en las pelis.


----------



## Higadillas (7 May 2020)

Y dicen que el.dividendo lo van a dar en forma de acciones


----------



## The Hellion (7 May 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Y dicen que el.dividendo lo van a dar en forma de acciones



Por lo menos va a poder empapelar el zulo.

Ah no, que ahora las acciones son anotaciones en cuenta.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (7 May 2020)

Era un troll y lo sabéis

O eso espero. 
Nadie puede ser taaaaan tonto. 

No?


----------



## gordinflas (7 May 2020)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Era un troll y lo sabéis
> 
> O eso espero.
> Nadie puede ser taaaaan tonto.
> ...



Entre mediados de marzo y finales de abril tuvimos docenas de hilos de novatos poniendo todos sus ahorros en el Santander y Telefónica. Yo me lo creo todo.


----------



## Digamelon (7 May 2020)

Es un troleo bastante obvio.


----------



## MellamanPACO_pacomé (7 May 2020)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Era un troll y lo sabéis
> 
> O eso espero.
> Nadie puede ser taaaaan tonto.
> ...



Las cuentas las tenía claras el pobre...


brent dijo:


> si tiene paciencia puede que le salga bien la jugada, si se caga no.



Va a envejecer 20 años en 2


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 May 2020)

Sera trolleo, pero le ha slaido de lleno.

Ensituacion normal seria...

"He comprado a 5,41 y ahora estan a 4.86; no sé quie hacer, si vender para pagar el prestamo, o aguantar por si suben aunque me penalicen por impago"

Pero no, abre el hilo y pasa el coronatimo para que los lectores gocemos del espectaculo


----------



## Arson (7 May 2020)

Menos mal que no pediste el crédito para apalancarte 100:1 en el forex. No serías el primero.


----------



## brent (7 May 2020)

MellamanPACO_pacomé dijo:


> Las cuentas las tenía claras el pobre...
> 
> Va a envejecer 20 años en 2



el truco está en no mirar la bolsa, ni noticias de bolsa ni nada. Proxy para bloquear todas las webs relacionadas y a tomar x culo. A los 5 años miras la bolsa, si está en rojo pues sigues metiendo.


----------



## MellamanPACO_pacomé (7 May 2020)

brent dijo:


> el truco está en no mirar la bolsa, ni noticias de bolsa ni nada. Proxy para bloquear todas las webs relacionadas y a tomar x culo. A los 5 años miras la bolsa, si está en rojo pues sigues metiendo.



Si de acuerdo contigo, hay que aislarse si no haces eso...y como tenga Charo en casa encima....


----------



## gordinflas (7 May 2020)

brent dijo:


> el truco está en no mirar la bolsa, ni noticias de bolsa ni nada. Proxy para bloquear todas las webs relacionadas y a tomar x culo. A los 5 años miras la bolsa, si está en rojo pues sigues metiendo.



Imagina a nuestro amigo Paco. En 2009 Paco compra Santander, Telefónica y Repsol. Las tres grandes españolas.

Santander... los bancos siempre van a existir, la familia Botín son grandes gestores. El mejor banco ESPAÑOL.

Telefónica... las matildes han hecho ricas a muchas viudas. Ahora, con esa cosa nueva del Internec, solo pueden subir más. Lo de la burbuja puntocom solo fue un bache. La burbuja inmobiliaria también.

Repsol... el petróleo es lo que nos ha hecho transcender del plano animal a dioses. El oro negro que nunca se acaba. ¿Quién no querría petroleras en su cartera? Y además ESPAÑOLAS. Coño ya que el Ibex es orgullo patrio.

Compra en 2009 porque ya ha bajado todo mucho y no puede seguir bajando más. El tío, siguiendo los consejos de su amigo @brent , bloquea todas las noticias de bolsa de su vida. Solo vuelve a mirar cada 5 años y si lo ve rojo compra más. Paco ahora es rico, ¿verdad?

Ah, no, espera...


----------



## MellamanPACO_pacomé (7 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Imagina a nuestro amigo Paco. En 2009 Paco compra Santander, Telefónica y Repsol. Las tres grandes españolas.
> 
> Santander... los bancos siempre van a existir, la familia Botín son grandes gestores. El mejor banco ESPAÑOL.
> 
> ...



Si paco no ha tocado los dividendos en esos años le ha podido ir bien


----------



## brent (7 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Imagina a nuestro amigo Paco. En 2009 Paco compra Santander, Telefónica y Repsol. Las tres grandes españolas.
> 
> Santander... los bancos siempre van a existir, la familia Botín son grandes gestores. El mejor banco ESPAÑOL.
> 
> ...



Si compra santander en minimos 2009 y vende en máximos 2014 si que le sale bien
Además de que 2009 no eran soportes como los de ahora


----------



## enriquepastor (19 May 2020)

Puff tras la caída de hoy me acordé del compañero... Telefónica ha cerrado hoy a 3,90...


----------



## luismarple (19 May 2020)

enriquepastor dijo:


> Puff tras la caída de hoy me acordé del compañero... Telefónica ha cerrado hoy a 3,90...



Bueno... tiene (tenía) 66 meses para devolverlo. Si aguanta hasta el final... con suerte venderá sus acciones de O2 o T-Mobile.


----------



## flanagan (19 May 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



La bolsa al final es un casino, con algo de información previa y con caramelitos para pasar el amargor (dividendos).

Supongo que habrá creado un Put, o como se llame a un precio mínimo de venta.
Igual en el rallie antes de Navidad del 2024 le sale la jugada.
Pero lo de apalancarse es como avalar a un tercero, un suicidio financiero.


----------



## antoniussss (22 May 2020)

Mis dieses


----------



## Conejo europeo (22 Jul 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> Hola... menudo gilipollas estoy hecho... adios



Cuéntanos cómo lo llevas. Queremos de saber.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (22 Jul 2020)

si, como lo llevas?


----------



## Lemavos (22 Jul 2020)

10.000€ de pérdidas más intereses y demás burocracia del crédito. 

Con 15.000€ sacas carné de autocar, de camión, titulación varia, alguna inversión,...


----------



## Coronavirus (22 Jul 2020)

Pero ten paciencia tio, en 6 meses recuperas.

Lo peor es pedir dinero macho... MAL MAL MAL, se juega con dinero propio, apalancarse es un puñetera soga


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Jul 2020)

La verdad que abrir este hilo, por Ley de Murphy, una premonicion de lo que iba a suceder con la plandemia


----------



## kasper98 (22 Jul 2020)

Madre mia pedir 40000 para meterse en telefonica ni siquiera diversificar,este es el claro ejemplo de todo lo que no hay que hacer

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (22 Jul 2020)

Sólo ha perdido el 27%, no es tan grave. Lo grave es que no va a vender, y va a seguir bajando.


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Jul 2020)

A ver si recupera. Pero está claro que la regla de oro de la bolsa es nunca, nunca, nunca, meter dinero prestado.
Solo que no se necesite a medio plazo... y aun así puedes salir trasquilado ( lo dice uno que pringó en Terra y Banco Popular... entre otras)

Ánimo


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (22 Jul 2020)

Ay, que tiempos aquellos, cuando los foreros avezados pillaban antes a un troll, que a un cojo...


----------



## makaveli_sano (10 Ago 2020)

y sin pruebas....os lo creéis todo, ni el más subnormal pediría un préstamos para comprar acciones....


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Ago 2020)

Estas cosas se hacen cuando eres un insider, manejas información privilegiada y sabes a ciencia cierta que va a subir, por ejemplo, una fusión que se está planeando y está muy avanzada, una inminente compra por parte de otra empresa, etc.

Al tun tun es muy muy arriesgado.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (10 Ago 2020)

Ahora están rozando mínimos del año, en serio creeis que seguirán bajando? Yo también creo que está excesivamente castigada


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Ago 2020)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Ahora están rozando mínimos del año, en serio creeis que seguirán bajando? Yo también creo que está excesivamente castigada



Una acción puede bajar mas...siempre mas.

Hasta la quiebra mira si hay recorrido.

Pero en el caso de telefónica en vez de decir quiebra usan palabras que incultos como yo no llegamos a entender.


----------



## I'm back (27 Ago 2020)




----------



## megamax (27 Ago 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



Espero que esto fuera una broma.
Has visto la deuda financiera de telefónica vs activos?
Has visto las emisiones de deuda perpetua?

Pufffff... y encima a crédito, espero que sea una broma.


----------



## MIP (27 Ago 2020)

Parece que la cosa va viento en popa, solo va palmando 14500€


----------



## Lord Vader (27 Ago 2020)

Un visionario


----------



## sashimi (27 Ago 2020)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Estas cosas se hacen cuando eres un insider, manejas información privilegiada y sabes a ciencia cierta que va a subir, por ejemplo, una fusión que se está planeando y está muy avanzada, una inminente compra por parte de otra empresa, etc.
> 
> Al tun tun es muy muy arriesgado.



Información privilegiada usada para tus propios intereses huele a delito


----------



## Xenomorfo (27 Ago 2020)

espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela
[/QUOTE]

¡ Pero hombre, como te la juegas de esa manera !
Haberle consultado antes a romanillo que viene del futuro y él te habría hecho millonario.


----------



## Membroza (27 Ago 2020)

sashimi dijo:


> Información privilegiada usada para tus propios intereses huele a delito



Delito pero bien que se hace.

Por ejemplo el CEO de ACME invita a sus amigos a una partida en el Club de Golf de Marbella. Se echan unos hoyos, jiji, jaja, luego se ponen hasta arriba de comer y se toman una copa en el bar del Club. Ahí balón en mano el CEO les dice: "oye, os recomendaría comprar acciones en ACME (guiño guiño), va a haber buenas noticias".


----------



## oscar135 (27 Ago 2020)

Hay temas que se abren para que la gente se enganche al foro, no?
Joder, es que tiene que ser broma


----------



## porcospin (28 Ago 2020)

megamax dijo:


> Espero que esto fuera una broma.
> Has visto la deuda financiera de telefónica vs activos?
> Has visto las emisiones de deuda perpetua?
> 
> Pufffff... y encima a crédito, espero que sea una broma.



Mira las primeras del NASDAQ y les entran inversores como si no hubiese mañana. Aunque yo al que abrió el hilo no le hubiese recomendado ni las unas ni las otras y mucho menos a crédito.

Poco pueden hacer contra su gráfica histórica o contra los bajistas en un mercado débil.
Pero ademas de deuda, Telefónica tiene mercados (y su potencial) e infraestructuras físicas y pueden dejar de invertir en negocios ruina y mejorar su nefasto marketing, por lo que deberia haber margen de mejora.


----------



## megamax (28 Ago 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Mira las primeras del NASDAQ y les entran inversores como si no hubiese mañana. Aunque yo a que abrió el hilo no le hubiese recomendado *ni las unas ni las otras* y menos a crédito.
> 
> Poco pueden hacer contra su gráfica histórica o contra los bajistas en un mercado débil.
> Pero ademas de deuda, Telefónica tiene mercados (y su potencial) e infraestructuras físicas y pueden dejar de invertir en negocios ruina y mejorar su nefasto marketing.



Hay exceso de liquidez y tipos negativos... imaginate cuando no haya.

Una posibilidad es que acabe adquirida por alguna otra (se habla de DT) ahora que está barata. Ahi se podria sacar un dinero, pero me daría mucha pena (he trabajado con ellos)

Por cierto, ya que lo mencionas en cual recomendarías entrar?


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (31 Ago 2020)

Ya pronto le vas a sacar pasta. Ten paciencia...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (31 Ago 2020)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Ahora están rozando mínimos del año, en serio creeis que seguirán bajando? Yo también creo que está excesivamente castigada



Y lo de Repsol??


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Ago 2020)

Va directa al infierno.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (31 Ago 2020)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Ahora están rozando mínimos del año, en serio creeis que seguirán bajando? Yo también creo que está excesivamente castigada


----------



## Burgues (31 Ago 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



Descanse en paz.


----------



## Fonsi (31 Ago 2020)

Va a salir del euro50 no? Vamos que va a seguir bajando porque los fondos la sacaran de su cartera cuando no este en el eurostock


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (31 Ago 2020)

Fonsi dijo:


> Va a salir del euro50 no? Vamos que va a seguir bajando porque los fondos la sacaran de su cartera cuando no este en el eurostock



Sí, salvo milagro va a ser así.

Todo un visionario el OP.


----------



## Porestar (31 Ago 2020)

Decidme que estaba de coña


----------



## OSPF (31 Ago 2020)

Vaya crack el op , espero que sea troll joder


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (31 Ago 2020)

jojojoj te has fundido más de 30,000 euros jugando al monopoly en menos de 6 meses. Enhorabuena... espero que sea mentira.


----------



## scratch (31 Ago 2020)

Apertura del post inicial 28 de Febrero de 2020
Precio del Oro ese día 1437,63 €/Onza, con 40k leuros hubiera comprado 27 Onzas y 25 gramos de oro.
Precio de la plata ese día 15,11 €/Onza, con 40k leuros hubiera comprado 2647 Onzas y 1/4 de onza.
Precio del Oro HOY 1650,23 €/Onza, beneficio por Onza 212,60 €, total 5914,53€, 14,79% de ganancias en 6 meses.
Precio de la plata HOY 23.65 €/Onza, beneficio por Onza 8,54 €, *total 22607,52 €, 56,52% de ganancias en 6 meses.
*


----------



## Cormac (31 Ago 2020)

Telefónica cae a niveles de 1996

Telefónica cae a niveles de 1996


Lo de España es vomitivo,,,, que los políticos usen las empresas para colocarse ellos con sueldazos impresentables , saqueando sus cuentas y anulando la gestión de los profesionales competentes.

Es deprimente, y más si lo comparas con las empresas norteamericanas que progresan libres , modernas, con directivos preparados y competentes,, ves como suben constantemente en bolsa mientras las españolas siguen la depresión y la bajada constante.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (31 Ago 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Telefónica cae a niveles de 1996
> 
> Telefónica cae a niveles de 1996
> 
> ...



Si, no lo has podido definir mejor... pero es la sociedad conformista de la generación langosta... les da igual que vayan a perder los ahorros de su vida... en Santander, Repsol o Telefonica... no dirán nada... les da igual que una generación de políticos les haya mentido ellos siguen votando a lo mismo...


----------



## Orooo (31 Ago 2020)

Esta para meter otros 40.000 y bajar precio medio.


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Ago 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Esta para meter otros 40.000 y bajar precio medio.



Hay que darse prisa qué se acaban!


----------



## Conejo europeo (1 Sep 2020)

Yo estoy por probar a ponerme corto en Telefónica ahora que va a salir del Euro stoxx 50.


----------



## sashimi (1 Sep 2020)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Si, no lo has podido definir mejor... pero es la sociedad conformista de la generación langosta... les da igual que vayan a perder los ahorros de su vida... en Santander, Repsol o Telefonica... no dirán nada... les da igual que una generación de políticos les haya mentido ellos siguen votando a lo mismo...



Yo es que ni entiendo cómo nadie "invierte" dinero en bolsa española. Que le vaya mal a telefónica con el monopolio que tenía y que sigue teniendo en Sudamérica es para hacérselo mirar.


----------



## porcospin (1 Sep 2020)

sashimi dijo:


> Yo es que ni entiendo cómo nadie "invierte" dinero en bolsa española. Que le vaya mal a telefónica con el monopolio que tenía y que sigue teniendo en Sudamérica es para hacérselo mirar.



El valor real+potencial de una empresa y su cotización no tienen porque ser equivalentes. Y como ejemplo tienes a APPLE y TESLA, a 1/3 serian caros.

Lo de Sudamerica ahora mismo no genera capital, es un potencial pero depende del valor de esas divisas.
No se que deberían haber hecho desde Telefónica para evitar perder la posición en el STOXX50, pero perderla tiene las consecuencias que se están viendo.

Y una noticia de hoy que debieron dar antes:
*Telefónica anuncia el encendido de su 5G en España mediante un 'atajo técnico' para usar la red 4G con nuevo software*


----------



## Chapinazo (1 Sep 2020)

Vas palmando en un semestre 2 700 EUR al mes en promedio. Sí fuera en positivo sería un buen sueldo. Pero palmarlo ha de ser mala experiencia. Ánimo


----------



## RRMartinez (1 Sep 2020)

Ánimo y no decaigas.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (1 Sep 2020)

Telefónica lanza el 5G: estará en todas las grandes ciudades españolas en cuatro meses

Telefónica enciende el 5G y el 75% de los españoles tendrán cobertura este año


----------



## Kalura (1 Sep 2020)

Dep


----------



## mol (2 Sep 2020)

El OP es Alierta


----------



## cucerulo (2 Sep 2020)

mol dijo:


> El OP es Alierta



Puede ser, igual por eso le dio el jamacuco:

César Alierta, en coma inducido tras sufrir un segundo infarto


----------



## Patito Feo (2 Sep 2020)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Y lo de Repsol??



ahi me duele


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Sep 2020)

Patito Feo dijo:


> ahi me duele



Y a mi no sabes cuánto! Solo saqué 6000€ en enero dejando parte de las manzanas en la bolsa y ya después fue demasiado tarde. Y solo cruzo los dedos para que Endesa vuelva por encima de 24 para sacar todo el resto de Endesa y lo de Repsol, pues no sé.... dejarlas ahí


----------



## Patito Feo (3 Sep 2020)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Y a mi no sabes cuánto! Solo saqué 6000€ en enero dejando parte de las manzanas en la bolsa y ya después fue demasiado tarde. Y solo cruzo los dedos para que Endesa vuelva por encima de 24 para sacar todo el resto de Endesa y lo de Repsol, pues no sé.... dejarlas ahí



Yo tengo endesas y me compensa lo de repsol, entré en aena y no despega, en iag ya gano


----------



## mol (3 Sep 2020)

Que peña lo de las compañías españolas en bolsa! un país potente y con grandes empresas y totalmente en proceso de hundimiento

Volverá algún día el IBEX a ser algo ? si miras el histórico menudo bajón ha pegado


----------



## Kill'em with kindness (3 Sep 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



DEP


----------



## Pacohimbersor (17 Sep 2020)

Llega la fecha histórica: Telefónica y BBVA se despedirán del EuroStoxx 50 este viernes

Álvarez-Pallete (Telefónica) pide más desregulación en fiscalidad y competencia


----------



## Burbujerofc (17 Sep 2020)

De los mejores hilos troll de la historia de los foros en español.


----------



## River in the street (17 Sep 2020)




----------



## Conejo europeo (17 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Llega la fecha histórica: Telefónica y BBVA se despedirán del EuroStoxx 50 este viernes
> 
> Álvarez-Pallete (Telefónica) pide más desregulación en fiscalidad y competencia



Yo estoy corto en Telefónica justamente por ese motivo. Espero ver algunas caídas sustanciosas en los próximos días, conforme salga de los fondos indexados y pierda algo de visibilidad.


----------



## porcospin (18 Sep 2020)

Conejo europeo dijo:


> Yo estoy corto en Telefónica justamente por ese motivo. Espero ver algunas caídas sustanciosas en los próximos días, conforme salga de los fondos indexados y pierda algo de visibilidad.



Yo creo que Telefónica una vez que acabe (sino lo ha hecho aun) de recibir el castigo que será excesivo tendrá bastante potencial de subida (aunque no estoy diciendo que ese potencial sea a largo plazo).
Y puestos a pronosticar, incluso algún año deberia volver al EuroStoxx


----------



## h2o ras (18 Sep 2020)

¿Existe algun soporte, o algo que se la parezca, para este Titanic?


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Sep 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Yo creo que Telefónica una vez que acabe (sino lo ha hecho aun) de recibir el castigo que será excesivo tendrá bastante potencial de subida (aunque no estoy diciendo que ese potencial sea a largo plazo).
> Y puestos a pronosticar, incluso algún año deberia volver al EuroStoxx



Jajajaja, no te lo crees ni tu.


----------



## azazel_iii (18 Sep 2020)

Yo no la tocaría ni con un palo por su descomunal deuda pero según esta herramienta que uso bastante está un 50% más barata de lo que vale en realidad:






Da un 12% de dividendo que es una burrada, si lo baja a un tercio aún daría un 4% y podría empezar a quitar deuda a la de ya, que está a niveles del 277%










Nadie a nivel interno está vendiendo paquetes gordos de acciones, incluso el trollaco de payete ha comprado la increíble suma de DOS acciones 






Si os fijáis las últimas compras a nivel interno estan en torno a los 6-7€, que es el valor de mercado que se indicaba antes, así que puede que comprar ahora no sea tan mala inversión. 

Repito, yo no la tocaría ni con un palo porque no me gustan las empresas sobreendeudadas.


----------



## DonPimpon (18 Sep 2020)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Yo no la tocaría ni con un palo por su descomunal deuda pero según esta herramienta que uso bastante está un 50% más barata de lo que vale en realidad:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 434581
> ...



Que herramienta es esa hamijo?


----------



## Pacohimbersor (18 Sep 2020)

*Seis razones por las que Telefónica caerá en bolsa por sexto año consecutivo*
Hasta la fecha acumula un fuerte descenso del 45% en 2020

Telefónica *pierde un 45% en bolsa en 2020*. Salvo milagro más que improbable, *la compañía encadenará su sexto año consecutivo en negativo* tras finalizar 2019 con recortes del 10%; 2018 con caídas del 4,8%; 2017 con retrocesos del 3,7%; 2016 con descensos del 6,2% y 2015 con unos números rojos del -7,9%. El derrumbe de este año es especialmente sangrante y pone el 'broche de oro' a esta dolorosa e interminable letanía. ¿Qué motivos explican el *desastre bursátil* de la operadora?

*1. La deuda.* El mercado está obsesionado con la deuda de *Telefónica*, y esta preocupación supone un lastre evidente. Por mucho que ésta se empeñe en insistir en que la va reduciendo trimestre a trimestre, *nadie parece satisfecho ni con el ritmo de ese descenso ni con la estrategia que sigue la operadora para conseguir este objetivo*. A finales del primer semestre, la deuda ascendía a 37.201 millones de euros, con una caída de 1.022 millones frente a marzo.

"Siempre se habla de reducir deuda y luego Telefónica siempre sale con alguna compra por aquí, alguna 'joint venture' por allá... que parecen alejarle de ese objetivo. *La sensación es que la deuda sigue ahí, inamovible*", apunta un analista consultado por Bolsamanía.

Telefónica presenta un ratio deuda neta/EBITDA estimado para 2020 de *2,9 veces, inferior, sin embargo, al de otras compañías del sector*, como Deutsche Telekom (3,2 veces), Vodafone (3,0 veces) o Telecom Italia (3,4 veces).

*2. El abandono del interés por el sector 'telecos'.* Hoy por hoy, a los inversores no les interesan los negocios tradicionales. Se puede ver claramente con sólo observar qué títulos son los que más suben este año en el mercado español y cuáles los que más caen. *"Ni los bancos ni las 'telecos' interesan a nadie"*, añade este analista. En el actual momento bursátil, la gente se está fijando en otras cosas, como las tecnológicas. "Mi impresión es que los bancos y las 'telecos' son los grandes olvidados y que *probablemente nunca volverán a estar de moda*", augura.

El sector 'teleco' europeo retrocede en 2020 un 16%, mientras que el sector bancario lo hace considerablemente peor (-38%).

*3. El coronavirus y la gestión de la crisis en España.* Llama la atención el hecho de que, pese a que, efectivamente, el sector lo está haciendo mal en el año, *Telefónica lo está haciendo mucho peor*. Juan José Fernández-Figares, director de análisis de Link Securities, lo achaca al impacto que la pandemia de coronavirus ha tenido en España, lo que le ha llevado a convertirse "con holgura" en el país de la zona euro *cuya economía más se ha contraído en el segundo trimestre de 2020* y en uno de los que está atravesando por una crisis más profunda de todos los países desarrollados (OCDE). Esto *"ha restado mucho interés por la bolsa española", reconoce este experto*. En este sentido, destaca el hecho de que *el Ibex es el índice europeo que más ha cedido desde los máximos anuales y el que menos ha recuperado desde los mínimos*. "Ello está teniendo un impacto *muy significativo y muy negativo en el comportamiento de los grandes valores de nuestra bolsa* en lo que va de ejercicio", insiste Fernández-Figares, al tiempo que remarca que la evolución de BBVA y Santander es "clavada" a la de Telefónica.

En este punto, desde Link también destacan como un motivo de castigo la elevada exposición de la compañía a mercados muy afectados por el virus, como por ejemplo Brasil. Recordamos que en agosto firmó un acuerdo con Oi para comprar su negocio móvil allí.

*4. La falta de 'feedback' con los inversores.* Los accionistas de Telefónica quieren beneficios y que la deuda caiga, y su presidente, *José María Álvarez-Pallete*, *les da "revolución tecnológica" y 5G*. Desde hace mucho parece que *la directiva de la operadora no entiende lo que preocupa realmente al mercado,* y una muestra de ello fue lo que sucedió durante la publicación de las últimas cuentas semestrales. Telefónica hizo coincidir el anuncio de esas cifras con otras noticias -compras en Brasil y planes sobre fibra-, algo que viene siendo habitual, pero esta vez ni tan siquiera publicó una nota individual y separada del resto de acontecimientos que recogiera sus cuentas, 'camuflándolas' entre otros asuntos y desdeñando el enorme interés que tienen para el mercado.

Juan José Fernández-Figares asume que los inversores no entienden esta estrategia. "La compañía genera un montón de noticias sobre pequeñas operaciones corporativas de forma deslavazada; *sin que haya un objetivo definido o, al menos, no son capaces de transmitirlo*. Le pasa algo similar con las desinversiones, *que se anuncian y luego se retrasan o se anulan*", explica.

*5. La competencia y la pérdida de cuota en algunos de sus principales mercados.* Es un hecho que Telefónica se está quedando atrás a la hora de competir con ofertas más 'dinámicas' y más baratas. Los expertos llevan meses insistiendo en las "perspectivas más duras" en España y en la "*competencia elevada por parte de operadores más ágiles* en los distintos negocios donde opera el grupo, y la capacidad de maniobra limitada" de éste.

*6. La incapacidad para poner en valor su negocio de infraestructuras.* Esto, dice Juan José Fernández-Figares, es algo que contrasta con el buen hacer de Cellnex que, a la postre, es el mejor valor del Ibex en el año (+47%). 'Bank of America mantiene su apuesta por Cellnex y no se moja con Telefónica' o 'JP Morgan apuesta por Cellnex y *aconseja evitar Telefónica en 2020*", son algunos de los titulares que hemos podido leer este año.

Seis razones por las que Telefónica caerá en bolsa por sexto año consecutivo


----------



## golden graham (18 Sep 2020)

h2o ras dijo:


> ¿Existe algun soporte, o algo que se la parezca, para este Titanic?



0


----------



## Gorkako (18 Sep 2020)

Di que sí, eso es vivir la vida a tope


----------



## azazel_iii (18 Sep 2020)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Que herramienta es esa hamijo?



Simply Wall St - Become a better investor, es de pago.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (18 Sep 2020)

Telefónica elimina el compromiso de permanencia en todos los contratos


----------



## Aitian (21 Sep 2020)

Por debajo de los 3€ ahora mismo, 2,97... El hundimiento...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Sep 2020)

Nunca se compran acciones en un entorno bajista, es decir cuando está saliendo el dinero de la bolsa, y más en el caso de la bolsa española, que nunca llegó a remontar realmente tras la crisis de 2008.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (21 Sep 2020)

Joder, Timofónica ahora mismo a 3.00 euros acción... si baja hasta 2.80 €, me compro unas 2 000 ó 3 000.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (21 Sep 2020)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Joder, Timofónica ahora mismo a 3.00 euros acción... si baja hasta 2.80 €, me compro unas 2 000 ó 3 000.



Que estén a 2'80 no significa que estén "baratas", cuidado con eso.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (21 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Que estén a 2'80 no significa que estén "baratas", cuidado con eso.



Sin quitarle un ápice de razón a sus palabras, dudo que bajen a mucho más de 2.80€... si bajan de ahí, no serían sólo unos "malos datos", directamente sería El Apocalipsis para La Empresa. Saludos.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (21 Sep 2020)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Sin quitarle un ápice de razón a sus palabras, dudo que bajen a mucho más de 2.80€... si bajan de ahí, no serían sólo unos "malos datos", directamente sería El Apocalipsis para La Empresa. Saludos.



Pues pida usté un préstamo de 40.000 napetes como hizo nuestro buen amigo el OP y así ashuda usté a hebitar el hapocalysi.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (21 Sep 2020)

Coleta Grasienta dijo:


> Pues pida usté un préstamo de 40.000 napetes como hizo nuestro buen amigo el OP y así ashuda usté a hebitar el hapocalysi.



De invertir, invierto con mi "cash" sobrante, antes me corto la pilila que apalancarme. Por ponerle un ejemplo, el piso desde el que estoy escribiendo ahora mismo, lo compré al contado, a tocateja (50 000 euros, segunda mano). Si no me apalanco para comprar un piso, como para hacerlo para comprar unas vulgares acciones. 


Quite, quite, Caballero. El crédito lo carga El Diablo...


----------



## Goldman (21 Sep 2020)

Va a perder los 3€.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (21 Sep 2020)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> De invertir, invierto con mi "cash" sobrante, antes me corto la pilila que apalancarme. Por ponerle un ejemplo, el piso desde el que estoy escribiendo ahora mismo, lo compré al contado, a tocateja (50 000 euros, segunda mano). Si no me apalanco para comprar un piso, como para hacerlo para comprar unas vulgares acciones.
> 
> 
> Quite, quite, Caballero. El crédito lo carga El Diablo...



Hace usted muy bien caballero. Era ironía, visto el flamante éxito del OP.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (22 Sep 2020)

Telefónica acelera un ajuste laboral para aligerar su corporación


----------



## notengodeudas (23 Sep 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



Yo te himvoco, OP.

Cuéntanos cómo ha ido


----------



## Leño (23 Sep 2020)

Han apostado demasiado por el fútbol, que es el deleite de las clases baja y media, que son los que están sintiendo y sentirán más la crisis. Facturas de 90, 100, 120 euros... cuando es hasta probable que el mismísimo Estado subvencione el circo cuando se derrumbe todo


----------



## White calvin (23 Sep 2020)

Entiendo que puedas jugartela en aerolineas o sectores turísticos que ahora es la mejor época para comprarlas, pero en timostar? Es una locura. Espero que haya sido troll


----------



## tobias (24 Sep 2020)

Pues estoy pensando meterme... Da asco que los ahorros no renten nada


----------



## Kalura (24 Sep 2020)

dep


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Sep 2020)

White calvin dijo:


> Entiendo que puedas jugartela en aerolineas o sectores turísticos que ahora es la mejor época para comprarlas, pero en timostar? Es una locura. Espero que haya sido troll



Hombre, en hoteles ya veremos, pero las aerolíneas son aún más peligrosas ahora mismo, mira el hilo de IAG, llevan una caída peor que la de telefónica en el corto plazo. Son sectores muy peligrosos y entrampados ahora.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Sep 2020)

O eso o que nos digan ya los políticos que no hay ningún virus mortal.


----------



## Higadillas (25 Sep 2020)

tobias dijo:


> Pues estoy pensando meterme... Da asco que los ahorros no renten nada



Claro que sí, campeón!


----------



## Conejo europeo (25 Sep 2020)

mol dijo:


> Que peña lo de las compañías españolas en bolsa! un país potente y con grandes empresas y totalmente en proceso de hundimiento
> 
> Volverá algún día el IBEX a ser algo ? si miras el histórico menudo bajón ha pegado



Por lo menos es rentable a largo plazo si incluyes los dividendos. Cosa que el Nikkei 225 (sí, el del rico y desarrollado Japón) ni con esas. Así que siempre se puede estar peor.


----------



## aventurero artritico (25 Sep 2020)

mejor comprar en 2.95 que los pringaos que compraron en 10...pero claro meterse a qué? a que si rebota un poco vender? porque la tendencia es bajista......


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Sep 2020)

tobias dijo:


> Pues estoy pensando meterme... Da asco que los ahorros no renten nada



Menos te va a dar Telefónica... Dios, lo que hay que leer.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (26 Sep 2020)

Le vería más sentido esperar a que Tesla se pusiese en 350 para vender en 420.


----------



## JmDt (26 Sep 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



Que tal duermes?


----------



## JmDt (26 Sep 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> Telefónica a 5,41€.



Insisto ¿Que tal duermes?


----------



## Pacohimbersor (6 Oct 2020)

*El mercado da aire a Telefónica después de cotizar en el múltiplo más bajo de su historia*

El tipo de cambio en Latam y el mercado español centran la atención
Tras el fuerte castigo en bolsa remonta un 13% en solo dos sesiones
El mercado da aire a Telefónica después de cotizar en el múltiplo más bajo de su historia


----------



## TercioVascongado (6 Oct 2020)

Coge fuerza para caer más fuerte gracias a la típica noticia fabricada y esparcida por la prensa subvencionada.


----------



## terraenxebre (8 Oct 2020)

Abengoa


----------



## Aqua Toffana (9 Oct 2020)

Pufff, espero que sea mentira. 

Un colega mío se metió en el Santander cuando estaban a 3.40 las acciones y hoy están por debajo de 2€. 

Mucho cuidado con el IBEX que nos creemos que porque son empresas grandes que vemos en nuestro día a día las cosas van bien y la realidad es otra bien distinta.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (11 Oct 2020)

El mercado tantea una recuperación en Bolsa de Telefónica


----------



## Lord Vader (11 Oct 2020)

En fín...

Mapa de Centros Municipales de Acogida


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (11 Oct 2020)

Lo que tiene jugar en el "Casino España":
que ya ni la banca gana cuando tienes de croupier a Botina.


----------



## h2o ras (11 Oct 2020)

Quizas nunca haya una vacuna garantizada 100 %...
Si sale esa vacuna, se acabo la Plandemia...


----------



## kokod (11 Oct 2020)

Ya podemos decir que es Octubre  , quiero recordarte que lo tuyo fue un plan sin fisuras


----------



## luismarple (11 Oct 2020)

La pasta siempre en USA. Cuando empezó la pandemia, a mediados de marzo, me metí en Amazon, Paypal, Netflix y Facebook. Inversiones obvias si la gente se va a quedar en casa. Todas han subido con ganas.


----------



## luismarple (12 Oct 2020)

Palabrita del niño Jesús.


----------



## porcospin (13 Oct 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Pufff, espero que sea mentira.
> 
> Un colega mío se metió en el Santander cuando estaban a 3.40 las acciones y hoy están por debajo de 2€.
> 
> Mucho cuidado con el IBEX que nos creemos que porque son empresas grandes que vemos en nuestro día a día las cosas van bien y la realidad es otra bien distinta.



Tampoco hay que confundir la actividad empresarial y la cotización en el mercado.
El IBEX es un mercadillo con un mal historial y donde se ceban los fondos con sus cortos, pero eso no quiere decir que muchas de sus empresas no sean productivas o no vayan a seguir haciendolo durante 10 o 20 años más.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (13 Oct 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Tampoco hay que confundir la actividad empresarial y la cotización en el mercado.
> El IBEX es un mercadillo con un mal historial y donde se ceban los fondos con sus cortos, pero eso no quiere decir que muchas de sus empresas no sean productivas o no vayan a seguir haciendolo durante 10 o 20 años más.



No, eso no quiere decir eso, pero empresas con beneficios "de aquella manera", endeudados hasta el culo y que reparten dividendos, solo son empresas que quieren atrapar a los paco de 50 años que consideran que deben empezar a invertir en su jubilación.


----------



## Piel de Luna (13 Oct 2020)

Pide otros 40.000 que se está poniendo a huevo.


----------



## Tiresias (13 Oct 2020)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> Lo que tiene jugar en el "Casino España":
> que ya ni la banca gana cuando tienes de croupier a Botina.



Tal cual. No se puede decir más con menos palabras.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (13 Oct 2020)

Telefónica, abierta a vender su participación en el grupo Prisa si llega una buena oferta


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (13 Oct 2020)

Deberían haberse dado más Prisa...


----------



## Pacohimbersor (6 Nov 2020)

Pues hoy otra caída del 4% y baja a 2'79€, que es el mínimo histórico desde 1996.


----------



## lucky starr (6 Nov 2020)

Es una ruina de empresa, endeudada, viviendo de las glorias del pasado, con un presidente anterior que era un delincuente, sin plan estratégico, fracasando en todas sus inversiones y encima atacada por las low cost.

Esta muerta.


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Nov 2020)

Es mucho más probable que una tendencia alcista continue que encuentres el punto de inflexión. Con lo sencillo que es esto y la gente se empeña en que es más lista que nadie.


----------



## lucky starr (6 Nov 2020)

Solo es capaz de reducir deuda vendiendo negocios que generan cash-flow, cuando haya vendido todos....pues eso, no tendrá ingresos.


----------



## racional (6 Nov 2020)

Nunca se invierte todo en una sola acción. Se compra un fondo o ETF diversificado.


----------



## burbujasplot (7 Nov 2020)

yo compré acciones allá por el 2004 y salí algo escaldado, este año lo he vuelto a retomar y pretendía comprar lo mismo que yo creía que eran buenas empresas hace 15 años.
Una de las que compré fue telefónica y menos mal que me di cuenta de lo que había comprado y salí por patas de semejante truño, tienen comida la cabeza a la gente con el puto dividendo, (cada vez menos).
Suerte que la información ahora es mayor y me di cuenta del error, saque para tomarme unas cañas... vendidas en 4,16.
Manda huevos que tras la salida comprase Southwest con el riesgo que tiene hoy en día una aerolínea y le esté sacando un 10%.


----------



## Ederto (7 Nov 2020)

A ver, es fácil criticar desde la barrera, pero meterse en telefónica a principios de año era arriesgado. Era un cuchillo en caída y ya sabemos lo que pasa.

Yo me metí en paypal y amazon cuando nos confinaron, asumiendo que las ventas online se dispararían y me salió bien. Si sale la vacuna entre marzo y junio pienso meterme en meliá, que lleva una ostia importante y en cuanto la cosa se "normalice" seguro que recupera.

Ojo, no soy Buffet. En su día me metí en las empresas de mariguanilla y la cagué. Pero pensando con un poco de cabeza es más fácil que te vaya bien.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Nov 2020)

Ederto dijo:


> A ver, es fácil criticar desde la barrera, pero meterse en telefónica a principios de año era arriesgado. Era un cuchillo en caída y ya sabemos lo que pasa.



Arriesgado no significa gilipollas



Ederto dijo:


> Yo me metí en paypal y amazon cuando nos confinaron, asumiendo que las ventas online se dispararían y me salió bien. Si sale la vacuna entre marzo y junio pienso meterme en meliá, que lleva una ostia importante y en cuanto la cosa se "normalice" seguro que recupera.
> 
> Ojo, no soy Buffet. En su día me metí en las empresas de mariguanilla y la cagué. Pero pensando con un poco de cabeza es más fácil que te vaya bien.



Tener sentido común no significa que algo "te salga bien". 

Si inviertes con sentido común, el que tú demuestras, en 30 empresas, te van a fallar 2. Las otras 28 te van a salir bien.

No hablo de Meliá, sino en general.

No eres Buffett, pero estas aplicando las mismas nociones que gente como él. No devalúes tu valor ni tu poder mental.


----------



## Ederto (7 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Arriesgado no significa gilipollas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por tus palabras.

Cualquiera que tenga interés en bolsa debería analizar qué sucederá el día que aparezca la famosa vacuna. Las tendencias van a cambiar y habrá cambios bastante claros. Lo de Meliá es evidente, pero puede haber muchos otros que den un estirón cuando se acabe la pandemia.

El sector del turismo, el sector del transporte (pero las aerolineas están demasiado intervenidas), espectáculos en vivo (no sé cómo invertir en eso), eventos multitudinarios, organización de ferias y tinglados varios (tampoco sé cómo meter el morro en eso)...

Es algo que terminará por suceder, solo hay que tener la pasta lista y las ideas claras.


----------



## MIP (7 Nov 2020)

Ederto dijo:


> Cualquiera que tenga interés en bolsa debería analizar qué sucederá el día que aparezca la famosa vacuna. Las tendencias van a cambiar y habrá cambios bastante claros.



¿El día que aparezca la vacuna toda la deuda se pagará sola mágicamente y desaparecerá?


----------



## Ederto (7 Nov 2020)

MIP dijo:


> ¿El día que aparezca la vacuna toda la deuda se pagará sola mágicamente y desaparecerá?



El día que aparezca la vacuna todos los grupos hoteleros tendrán unas expectativas mucho mejores de lo que tienen ahora.

El trimestre que nos pasamos encerrados se contrajo la economía un 15%, y sin embargo Amazon disparó su volumen de negocio.

Nunca le va igual a todo el mundo a la vez.


----------



## MIP (7 Nov 2020)

Este hilo va de Telefonica, no de hoteleros o de Amazon.


----------



## Ederto (7 Nov 2020)

Telefónica está jodida aunque no haya virus. Y con virus está muy jodida. Mejor?


----------



## terraenxebre (8 Nov 2020)

Alierta ve las acciones de Telefónica a 30 euros en 2011 - Expansión.com


Yo creo recordarlas por encima de 26


----------



## Neofito (8 Nov 2020)

Yo diría que la has cagado a base de de bien, si hubieses usado el dinero para abrir posiciones cortas, habrías triunfado.


----------



## Arthas98 (8 Nov 2020)

Neofito dijo:


> Yo diría que la has cagado a base de de bien, si hubieses usado el dinero para abrir posiciones cortas, habrías triunfado.



Pedir dinero prestado al banco para comprar acciones es una locura, pedirlo para ir corto donde las pérdidas son potencialmente infinitas roza lo suicida.


----------



## Dj Puesto (8 Nov 2020)

Más de un 50% de caída y pagando intereses, el OP debe estar revolviéndose en un contenedor.


----------



## MIP (8 Nov 2020)

...


----------



## PIRLO (8 Nov 2020)

Un plan sin fisuras 
STONKS NEVER GO DOWN


----------



## Dj Puesto (8 Nov 2020)

burbujasplot dijo:


> yo compré acciones allá por el 2004 y salí algo escaldado, este año lo he vuelto a retomar y pretendía comprar lo mismo que yo creía que eran buenas empresas hace 15 años.
> Una de las que compré fue telefónica y menos mal que me di cuenta de lo que había comprado y salí por patas de semejante truño, tienen comida la cabeza a la gente con el puto dividendo, (cada vez menos).
> Suerte que la información ahora es mayor y me di cuenta del error, saque para tomarme unas cañas... vendidas en 4,16.
> Manda huevos que tras la salida comprase Southwest con el riesgo que tiene hoy en día una aerolínea y le esté sacando un 10%.



"ganancias pasadas no significan ganancias futuras" es una de las cosas que se dicen siempre y hay que tener grabadas a fuego.

Francamente yo no compraría nada del IBEX 35 hezpañol, primero por coyuntura y segundo porque las buenas empresas de hace 15 años ya no lo son, están totalmente obsoletas todas, hasta a INDITEX le están comiendo la tostada, ni los bancos son seguros. Las únicas que me dan algo de feeling son las eléctricas porque tienen un bonito monopolio montado con el visto bueno del gobierno, eso siempre va parriba pero así como lo veo acciones con posibilidades de dar algún rendimiento a corto también con este gobierno bolivariano pueden nacionalizarse y a saber que pasa, igual de repente valen 0. No me la jugaba tampoco con esto.

Las únicas acciones que he comprado en los últimos años han sido de Nvidia en marzo y si tuviese que invertir en algo apostaría por algún tipo de negocio online, ya es tarde para invertir en Amazon pero los tiros van por ahí


----------



## circonita (8 Nov 2020)

Si compró acciones de Telefónica el mismo día que abrió el hilo, pues vaya vista..., porque el 28 de febrero se estaba despeñando la gráfica de Telefónica y sí, una gran inversión. Por el momento ahora valen la mitad, aunque sigue bajando, ya lo hace más suave, como que no es precisamente un consuelo pero bueno.

Yo creo que el que abrió el hilo es un troll, nadie hace semejante locura y más aun los bancos, que para que te preste 1.000€ te piden papeles y avales y de todo y aun así, tampoco te conceden préstamos para experimentos como es invertir en bolsa.


----------



## Kill'em with kindness (8 Nov 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



Tan pronto ya cavas tu tumba? endeudar 40k para comprar acciones¿
Que puede salir mal?
Descansa en paz.


----------



## circonita (8 Nov 2020)

Yo hace unos días metí 3.000€ Parmamar ( a 110,30 ) y otros 3.000€ en ArcelorMittal ( a 11,68 ).

¿Es una locura?


----------



## butricio (8 Nov 2020)

Te lo muevo al subforo de exitos


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Nov 2020)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Más de un 50% de caída y pagando intereses, el OP debe estar revolviéndose en un contenedor.




En su mente era espectacular.


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (8 Nov 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



Me cago en mi puta bida tt

he escuchado barbaridades de inversiones antes del bicho pero esto se lleva la palma.


----------



## Elbrujo (8 Nov 2020)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela





Madre mia. Como estas tio con lo de las acciones?


----------



## Knight who says ni (8 Nov 2020)

La gente que se hace rica es así, arriesgando a tope y metiendo 40.000 euros que no tienes en negocios arriesgados.

Lo que no te cuentan es que por cada uno que se hace rico se arruinan 50.

Suerte


----------



## Elbrujo (8 Nov 2020)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> La gente que se hace rica es así, arriesgando a tope y metiendo 40.000 euros que no tienes en negocios arriesgados.
> 
> Lo que no te cuentan es que por cada uno que se hace rico se arruinan 50.
> 
> Suerte



La gente no se hace rica asi. Lo que se hace es pobre como el op


----------



## Aqua Toffana (8 Nov 2020)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> La gente que se hace rica es así, arriesgando a tope y metiendo 40.000 euros que no tienes en negocios arriesgados.
> 
> Lo que no te cuentan es que por cada uno que se hace rico se arruinan 50.
> 
> Suerte



Si hubiese metido estos 40.000 euros en NIO, una eléctrica de coches chinos que flojeaba, sí que se habría metido en un negocio arriesgado,y habría comprado a 7$ la acción. 

Habría comprado un total de 5714 acciones que hoy valdrían 239.988€ y que de aquí a 2024 podrían valer 1.428.500 euros (si la acción se pone en 240). 

Pero es que se ha ido a pegarse un tiro en el pie...


----------



## racional (9 Nov 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Si hubiese metido estos 40.000 euros en NIO, una eléctrica de coches chinos que flojeaba, sí que se habría metido en un negocio arriesgado,y habría comprado a 7$ la acción.
> 
> Habría comprado un total de 5714 acciones que hoy valdrían 239.988€ y que de aquí a 2024 podrían valer 1.428.500 euros (si la acción se pone en 240).
> 
> Pero es que se ha ido a pegarse un tiro en el pie...



Si, pero invertir sin diversificación, siempre es jugársela. Si en vez TEF, se hubiera comprado un fondo de inversión tecnológico, ahora podría tener ganancias de un 50%, con un riesgo menor.


----------



## Quisqueyano (7 Feb 2021)

Las acciones de telefónica están hoy a 3,8€ la acción. Espero que puedas pagar el dinero del préstamo que la cosa está jodida. A quién se le ocurre apalancarse para invertir en telefónica.


----------



## Humim (7 Feb 2021)

Le ha salido mal sin más tampoco hay que rasgarse las vestiduras, es una apuesta que puede salir bien o mal, le ha salido mal, pues que ahorre y devuelva el prestamo el xaval, en 2-3 años ahorra 20k y los devuelve, es que el putibex tela , quien querría invertir en el putibex, es lo puto peor habiendo muchas bolsas mejores, lo importante es no parar y seguir hasta que pegue el pelotazo, pero a la proxima que mire mejor la acción


----------



## Tamyiusu (7 Feb 2021)

En telefonica jojojo


----------



## Rauxa (7 Feb 2021)

Antes pongo un mono con los ojos cerrados a que me marque un valor del Nasdaq.


----------



## Antropico (8 Feb 2021)

DIOS MÍO... RIP. Lo siento muchísimo, de verdad.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Feb 2021)

Podría haber sido peor.

Al principio duele, después ya ni te enteras.


----------



## porcospin (8 Feb 2021)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Si hubiese metido estos 40.000 euros en NIO, una eléctrica de coches chinos que flojeaba, sí que se habría metido en un negocio arriesgado,y habría comprado a 7$ la acción.
> 
> Habría comprado un total de 5714 acciones que hoy valdrían 239.988€ y que de aquí a 2024 podrían valer 1.428.500 euros (si la acción se pone en 240).
> 
> Pero es que se ha ido a pegarse un tiro en el pie...



Esto esta lleno de capitanes a posteriori. El unico suicidio era pedir un préstamo.

Sino hubiese ocurrido el COVID igual estaba en verde, o de estar en rojo con infinitas posibilidades de de pasar al verde y salirse tras cualquier reparto de dineros públicos, venta de activos etc.
El problema de ese tipo de valores es que metas el dinero, te despreocupes y no aproveches las subidas.

Si lo hubiese metido en TESLA o Apple eso si hubiese sido arriesgado en aquel momento, que aposteriori hubiese funcionando no quita que hasta la bajista telefónica en el bajista IBEX fuese una apuesta de menos riesgo.

Cuando explote el burbujon, hasta el OP se va poder reir de uno cuantos burbujeros


----------



## Aqua Toffana (8 Feb 2021)

porcospin dijo:


> Esto esta lleno de capitanes a posteriori. El unico suicidio era pedir un préstamo.
> 
> Sino hubiese ocurrido el COVID igual estaba en verde, o de estar en rojo con infinitas posibilidades de de pasar al verde y salirse tras cualquier reparto de dineros públicos, venta de activos etc.
> El problema de ese tipo de valores es que metas el dinero, te despreocupes y no aproveches las subidas.
> ...



Yo tengo acciones de NIO.


----------



## Jacda (17 Sep 2021)

Poco a poco va subiendo


----------



## Faldo (17 Sep 2021)

Este por lo menos tiene la oportunidad de recuperar la inversión o no perder demasiado. 

Yo meti 60K de un prestamo en una petrolera cuando en 2015-2016 se fue a pique el petroleo y no solo no gane nada, si no que perdí hasta el ultimo € cuadno la petrolera anunció suspensión de pagos. 

Pero bueno, a la larga aquello me aporto cosas mas buenas que malas.


----------



## bralmu (17 Sep 2021)

racional dijo:


> Si, pero invertir sin diversificación, siempre es jugársela. Si en vez TEF, se hubiera comprado un fondo de inversión tecnológico, ahora podría tener ganancias de un 50%, con un riesgo menor.



Aunque diversifique. El crack del 29 fue así. La gente empezó a pedir préstamos para comprar acciones porque "siempre suben". Estos hilos dan miedo. Por suerte son casos aislados, aún no se ha puesto de moda rehipotecar la casa o pedir préstamos personales para meterse en bolsa.


----------



## sashimi (17 Sep 2021)

bralmu dijo:


> Aunque diversifique. El crack del 29 fue así. La gente empezó a pedir préstamos para comprar acciones porque "siempre suben". Estos hilos dan miedo. Por suerte son casos aislados, aún no se ha puesto de moda rehipotecar la casa o pedir préstamos personales para meterse en bolsa.



Hombre el burbujote que hay en bolsa no es despreciable. Y en parte viene del dinero gratis


----------



## Mazaldeck (17 Sep 2021)

Uff.

Desde el precio que dijo haber entrado llegó a caer un -50% aprox.; si holdeó ahora sólo sería un -25% aprox. 

40.000€ -> 20.000€ -> 30.000€

El nuevo Warren Buffet seguro que no es.


----------



## Artedi (17 Sep 2021)

Gestión palillera. Entre carajillo y carajillo, don César Alierta aprueba este gráfico.





No se podía de saber...


----------



## EstoyHechoUnTrapo (17 Sep 2021)

habiendo empresotes como amazon o google, es para quitarme el calcetín sudao y arrearte en la boca


----------



## mipireicoa (17 Sep 2021)

Cuál fue el desenlace de esta historia? el buen hombre logró lo que quería?


----------



## mipireicoa (17 Sep 2021)

Literalmente luego de ese día las acciones se desplomaron, pero qué puntería


----------



## mol (18 Sep 2021)

Artedi dijo:


> Gestión palillera. Entre carajillo y carajillo, don César Alierta aprueba este gráfico.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 778164
> 
> ...



La gran Timofónica de España


----------



## arangul00 (19 Sep 2021)

mipireicoa dijo:


> Cuál fue el desenlace de esta historia? el buen hombre logró lo que quería?


----------



## max power (19 Sep 2021)

ßw


Faldo dijo:


> Este por lo menos tiene la oportunidad de recuperar la inversión o no perder demasiado.
> 
> Yo meti 60K de un prestamo en una petrolera cuando en 2015-2016 se fue a pique el petroleo y no solo no gane nada, si no que perdí hasta el ultimo € cuadno la petrolera anunció suspensión de pagos.
> 
> Pero bueno, a la larga aquello me aporto cosas mas buenas que malas.



Joder.
Podria ampliar un poco?

Gracias


----------



## racional (19 Sep 2021)

Hubiera sido mejor que lo hubiera dejado en stablecoins al 10%.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (19 Sep 2021)

Faldo dijo:


> Este por lo menos tiene la oportunidad de recuperar la inversión o no perder demasiado.
> 
> Yo meti 60K de un prestamo en una petrolera cuando en 2015-2016 se fue a pique el petroleo y no solo no gane nada, si no que perdí hasta el ultimo € cuadno la petrolera anunció suspensión de pagos.
> 
> Pero bueno, a la larga aquello me aporto cosas mas buenas que malas.



Por curiosidad, ¿¿¿ de qué petrolera en particular estamos hablando ??? Saludos.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (19 Sep 2021)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela



Yo no invertiría en algo que puede ponerse muy feo.


----------



## Lord Vader (19 Sep 2021)

mipireicoa dijo:


> Cuál fue el desenlace de esta historia?


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## Faldo (20 Sep 2021)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Por curiosidad, ¿¿¿ de qué petrolera en particular estamos hablando ??? Saludos.



Energy XXI puede ser? tengo una laguna en mi memoria de aquellos tiempos.


----------



## Faldo (20 Sep 2021)

max power dijo:


> ßw
> 
> 
> Joder.
> ...




Si claro, 60k préstamo y 40k de otras acciones que metí ahí. Andaba mal en el curro y quería hacerme rico en dos días así que diseñe este plan sin fisuras de vender todas mis acciones y pedir un préstamo para meterlo ahí aprovechando el bajón del petróleo. El plan no era malo ya que lo metí cuando el precio del barril toco mínimos a menos de 30$. No era para hacerme rico, pero si para obtener buenas ganancias, tampoco había comprado productos con apalancamiento (aunque realmente si me había apalancado), pero no contaba con el factor quiebra de la empresa.

Un día estaba a 0.50 y al día siguiente estaba a 0.13 cuando anunciaron la suspensión de pagos, me bloquee, no sabía que hacer, no podia asumir tanta perdida y mantuve, al final recupere 8000€ de 100.000€ totales. y una deuda descomunal de 60k. Vamos que un día tenia +100.000€ y al otro -52.000€

Pero como he dicho lo que no te mata te hace mas fuerte, aunque ya no toco la bolsa o otras inversiones especulativas (bueno gaste 1000€ en GME para hacer la gracia, pero ya vendí).

El préstamo era hasta 2023 (la operación fue en 2016) y ya lo he terminado de pagar este año.


----------



## max power (20 Sep 2021)

Faldo dijo:


> Si claro, 60k préstamo y 40k de otras acciones que metí ahí. Andaba mal en el curro y quería hacerme rico en dos días así que diseñe este plan sin fisuras de vender todas mis acciones y pedir un préstamo para meterlo ahí aprovechando el bajón del petróleo. El plan no era malo ya que lo metí cuando el precio del barril toco mínimos a menos de 30$. No era para hacerme rico, pero si para obtener buenas ganancias, tampoco había comprado productos con apalancamiento (aunque realmente si me había apalancado), pero no contaba con el factor quiebra de la empresa.
> 
> Un día estaba a 0.50 y al día siguiente estaba a 0.13 cuando anunciaron la suspensión de pagos, me bloquee, no sabía que hacer, no podia asumir tanta perdida y mantuve, al final recupere 8000€ de 100.000€ totales. y una deuda descomunal de 60k. Vamos que un día tenia +100.000€ y al otro -52.000€
> 
> ...



Vaya hostia. Lo lamento.

Yo pense en hacer algo asi con citigroup cuando la crisis bancaria. No lo hice por miedo / prudencia pero te aseguro que estuve tentado... me hubiera salido bien a dia de hoy ganando un buen dinero. Años antes habia pignorado acciones para comprar mas acciones y me salio mal, aunque una perdidia menor comparado con lo que has contado. Esa mala experiencia me contuvo.


----------



## Cipotecon (20 Sep 2021)

McLovin dijo:


> Probablemente la mayor locura que he visto en muchos años. Las acciones se compran con el dinero ahorrado hombre, y por supuesto no gastándotelo todo!!!! Siempre tienes que tener una reserva por si vienen mal dadas. *SIEMPRE*. Últimamente estoy conociendo un montón de gente (hay muchísima más de lo que pensaba) que va por la vida con CERO EUROS ahorrados. Si, CERO EUROS ahorrados. Gente con hipotecas, coches nuevos, hijos y buenos trabajos/buenos sueldos. Es muy mala idea no tener ni 1000 míseros euros en el banco, no se puede vivir en la cuerda floja continuamente.
> 
> Suerte con tus 40.000 pavos en acciones, espero que las vendas bien, te den una buena rentabilidad y puedas devolver el crédito. Enormes los huevos que tienes, estás en la típica situación en la que si te sale bien, te coronas. SI te sale mal...te hundes.



Exacto, pero el problema con estas cosas es como la ludopatia, si le sale bien se va a coronar si pero lo va a volver a hacer con otra y tarde o temprano va a perder lo ganado y ademas con deuda.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (20 Sep 2021)

Faldo dijo:


> Si claro, 60k préstamo y 40k de otras acciones que metí ahí. Andaba mal en el curro y quería hacerme rico en dos días así que diseñe este plan sin fisuras de vender todas mis acciones y pedir un préstamo para meterlo ahí aprovechando el bajón del petróleo. El plan no era malo ya que lo metí cuando el precio del barril toco mínimos a menos de 30$. No era para hacerme rico, pero si para obtener buenas ganancias, tampoco había comprado productos con apalancamiento (aunque realmente si me había apalancado), pero no contaba con el factor quiebra de la empresa.
> 
> Un día estaba a 0.50 y al día siguiente estaba a 0.13 cuando anunciaron la suspensión de pagos, me bloquee, no sabía que hacer, no podia asumir tanta perdida y mantuve, al final recupere 8000€ de 100.000€ totales. y una deuda descomunal de 60k. Vamos que un día tenia +100.000€ y al otro -52.000€
> 
> ...



ese es el detalle de lo de la bolsa, y eso que los ultimos 10/15 años fue un rally al alza en bolsas internacionales en general, y aun asi esta este riesgo maximo que no computa para los bonitos indices sp500, fondos indexados y demas.

lo siento por lo que te paso, que bueno que lo superaste, y gracias por contarlo aqui publicamente.


----------



## EstoyHechoUnTrapo (20 Sep 2021)

Faldo dijo:


> Si claro, 60k préstamo y 40k de otras acciones que metí ahí. Andaba mal en el curro y quería hacerme rico en dos días así que diseñe este plan sin fisuras de vender todas mis acciones y pedir un préstamo para meterlo ahí aprovechando el bajón del petróleo. El plan no era malo ya que lo metí cuando el precio del barril toco mínimos a menos de 30$. No era para hacerme rico, pero si para obtener buenas ganancias, tampoco había comprado productos con apalancamiento (aunque realmente si me había apalancado), pero no contaba con el factor quiebra de la empresa.
> 
> Un día estaba a 0.50 y al día siguiente estaba a 0.13 cuando anunciaron la suspensión de pagos, me bloquee, no sabía que hacer, no podia asumir tanta perdida y mantuve, al final recupere 8000€ de 100.000€ totales. y una deuda descomunal de 60k. Vamos que un día tenia +100.000€ y al otro -52.000€
> 
> ...



Te honra contar esa experiencia, gracias por el aporte. En esta vida todos cometemos errores, lo importante es tener la entereza suficiente como para asumir el golpe y seguir hacia delante.


----------



## mipireicoa (20 Sep 2021)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> Uff.
> 
> Desde el precio que dijo haber entrado llegó a caer un -50% aprox.; si holdeó ahora sólo sería un -25% aprox.
> 
> ...



JAJAJAJA, literalmente


----------



## mipireicoa (20 Sep 2021)

Lord Vader dijo:


>



No cabe duda. Para luego andar diciendo "no es que eso de la bolsa es tremanda basura, son puras apuestas"


----------



## asakopako (20 Sep 2021)

Ola ke ase? Eres ya telekoñiero?


----------



## castolo (21 Sep 2021)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> Uff.
> 
> Desde el precio que dijo haber entrado llegó a caer un -50% aprox.; si holdeó ahora sólo sería un -25% aprox.
> 
> ...



No del todo, desde entonces han repartido dividendo 3 veces...


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (21 Sep 2021)

Menudo iluminao


----------



## Gorkako (21 Sep 2021)

Tranquilo que cuando termine de vender Telxius (las estaciones de amarre, infraestructura, cablecitos submarinos...), la cosa ya no va a ser tan "atractiva" habrá reducido su deuda pero perdido su atractivo.


----------



## Mazaldeck (21 Sep 2021)

castolo dijo:


> No del todo, desde entonces han repartido dividendo 3 veces...



Veamos, si ha "holdeado"...

Redondeando tiene 7394 acciones a 0,16€ brutos por acción de media x 3 dividendos -21% de impuestos = 2803€ limpios

Precio inicial= 40.000€
Valor actual=35520€ + 2803€ = 38323€
Beneficios=-1677€

El problema es que tiene que devolver 41600€ de préstamo en 66 meses que son 630€ al mes...


----------



## castolo (21 Sep 2021)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> Veamos, si ha "holdeado"...
> 
> Redondeando tiene 7394 acciones a 0,16€ brutos por acción de media x 3 dividendos -21% de impuestos = 2803€ limpios
> 
> ...



Bueno, hay una diferencia considerable entre tener 30000 y tener 38323. Que igualmente me parece una operación suicida, pero dentro de lo que cabe, no ha sido un gran desastre.


----------



## gabrielo (21 Sep 2021)

telefonica igual no es una mala inversion en si, lo que suena mal es invertir todo a la misma accion y pedir un credito de 40000 euros otra cosa es que un par de meses esta a 5 euros que lo veo muy probable.

si me dices la opinion creo que poco a poco va ganando altura.


----------



## Faldo (21 Sep 2021)

EstoyHechoUnTrapo dijo:


> Te honra contar esa experiencia, gracias por el aporte. En esta vida todos cometemos errores, lo importante es tener la entereza suficiente como para asumir el golpe y seguir hacia delante.



Realmente no lo he contado bien. 

La acción previa caída del petróleo de ENRG XXI (creo que fue esta) estaba a 30€ o así. Después bajo hasta 2€ que fue cuando me meti con 24K. Luego siguió bajando hasta 1.20€ que fue donde metí 18K mas (lo típico de comprar barato) y ahi siguió bajando hasta 0.50. Lo que paso fue que empezo a haber mucha volatilidad y fluctuar mucho, de subir 100% y bajar, entonces fue cuando pensé en meter los 60k de un credito personal para recuperar lo perdido en una de esas subidas, pero cuando metí la pasta, no hubo mas subidas y vino la quiebra. 

Lo mas gracioso que entre mis opciones de hacerme rico en esa época estaba alguna petrolera y AMD que andaba a 2.50€ la acción y la llevaba un tiempo echando el ojo, pero me decante por la petrolera al verlo mas seguro por el tema de ser una materia prima importante. AMD antes de los Ryzen no tenia buena pinta. 

Pero es lo de siempre, inviertes sin mirar, asi a ojo, sin informarte y es lo que pasa. Me podía haber preguntado porque esta empresa había caído mucho mas que el resto de petroleras en vez de mirar el gráfico y decir "mira todo lo que ha caído y todo lo que puede volver a subir". O por ejemplo porque empezó a haber de repente tanta volatilidad, siempre se puede vender y asumir perdidas. 

Al final los pobres tenemos solo una bala en la recamara para hacer estas locuras, yo gaste la mía y ya he asumido que me toca remar hasta que me jubile (si nos dejan jubilarnos) y la verdad vivo mas feliz.


----------



## katrasti (21 Sep 2021)

Joder, metió 40000 de un préstamos, más los intereses, y ahora tiene 30000 Euros.

Además del año y medio que habrá pasado con tal marrón encima.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (21 Sep 2021)

Si hubiera invertido en criptos no todo, sino sólo una parte de ese dineral, ya tendría para jubilarse.


----------



## circodelia2 (21 Sep 2021)

Todo un plan sin fisuras. 
....


----------



## darkfen (22 Sep 2021)

Edito 1 año y medio después:
Al final no invertí 40.000€, Ing me ofrecía 60.000€ y pense en meter los otros 20.000€ que me daban y así al subir ganaría aún más dinero.

Al mes de hacerlo recurrí a mi mujer y mis padres para que me prestasen el dinero y así no pagar intereses, he conseguido devolver a día de hoy 35.000€, la previsión es pagar lo que me queda en 1 año más.

En lo personal me ha dado tiempo a tener una hija en verano de 2020 y un hijo este verano, aunque suene raro hemos estado viviendo en un estudio para pagar menos dinero, ahora con el nacimiento de mi hijo nos hemos mudado a un piso de 2 dormitorios cojonudo y a buen precio.

En fin la vida sigue, espero en algún momento recuperar mi "inversión" y comprarme un piso junto a mi mujer (ella ya tiene un buen colchon de billetes).

Un saludo


----------



## darkfen (22 Sep 2021)

Machuco dijo:


> Imagino que eres un troll y nos estás mintiendo. La otra opción es que no seas demasiado listo.
> 
> Cual eliges?



No fue mi dia mas acertado la verdad...


----------



## darkfen (22 Sep 2021)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Buenos días. sigues manteniendo las acciones??



Por supuesto, hasta que no este en positivo no vendo... aunque tenga que esperar 20 años


----------



## darkfen (22 Sep 2021)

Aitian dijo:


> Madre mía que hostia hoy... -10% TEF... pero es que SAN va -15% y ADX o BIO más de -20%...
> 
> Si todo es verdad me da pena el OP... Pero es que hay que tener más cabeza....



Mi plan era bueno (es coña)... solo me equivoque al no comprar unos meses mas tarde


----------



## darkfen (22 Sep 2021)

I'm back dijo:


> Vamos a suponer que, aunque esté desaparecido, el OP se ha deshecho de la posición asumiendo unas pérdidas razonables.
> 
> A toro pasado todos somos Manolete.



Tuve que desaparecer por la forma vil de ser reiteradamente corneado


----------



## darkfen (22 Sep 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> El pobre ya se habrá tirado por una ventana.
> Pero es que mira que se le aviso. Si sigue leyendo esto, mucho ánimo, de peores cagadas nos hemos levantado muchos.



Muchas gracias, ya mismo coge impulso...


----------



## darkfen (22 Sep 2021)

stuka dijo:


> *¡17 PÁGINAS!
> 
> 
> 
> ¡QUE ES UN TROL!*



Cuanta gente me calificó de troll sin entender que era un "hinversor"


----------



## darkfen (22 Sep 2021)

Conejo europeo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 295097



Me descojono, es que las otras no las conocia tanto


----------



## Jacda (22 Sep 2021)

Animo y paciencia, de todo se sale y por el camino se aprende


----------



## darkfen (22 Sep 2021)

Donetes dijo:


> Cuentanos un poco mas.... como estas viviendo estos dias?



Ya lo he puesto en lo editado, me mude a un estudio ahogado con las deudas


----------



## darkfen (22 Sep 2021)

Conejo europeo dijo:


> Cuéntanos cómo lo llevas. Queremos de saber.



Tengo el principal editado


----------



## darkfen (22 Sep 2021)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Ya pronto le vas a sacar pasta. Ten paciencia...



Menos mal que no me metia en este tema por entonces, todo el mundo tocando en la llaga


----------



## darkfen (22 Sep 2021)

JmDt dijo:


> Insisto ¿Que tal duermes?
> Ver archivo adjunto 442491



Por aquel entonces había nacido mi hija así que dormía poco, lo de la bolsa intentaba no mirarlo


----------



## Conejo europeo (22 Sep 2021)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela
> 
> Edito 1 año y medio después:
> ...



Bueno. Si te sirve de consuelo, mi padre habrá quemado más de 100.000 euros en un secarral de olivos que compró en plena burbuja (2006) y que no ha tenido cojones de rentabilizar. Era una hectárea de olivos asalvajados sin agua. Está a 45 minutos en coche por autovía de nuestra casa. Yendo varias veces por semana, échale cuentas de lo que se ha dejado en gasoil en 15 años. Más luego sembrar más olivos, abrir el pozo, ponerle la bomba de agua que necesita placas solares, poner el depósito de agua, poner riego, pesticidas, hacer algún cobertizo, motoazada, tractor, vallas... por no mencionar la de horas, horas, horas y horas de trabajo que ha echado allí, absolutamente para nada. Con decir que los primeros años no produjo nada, que luego el año que más aceitunas dio fueron 2.200 kilos, y que el resto de años ha solido dar menos de 600, creo que te haces una idea. Eso sí, mi padre no se endeudó. Pero fue un pésimo inversor, claro. No fue una pobre víctima de las circunstancias: fue un ignorante que pensó que podría rentabilizar la mierda esa. O bueno, es que ni lo pensó siquiera, se lanzó a comprarla y a trabajar en ella como un burro que da vueltas a una rueda de molino.

Así que en fin, lo tuyo podría haber sido peor. ¿Y cómo que no conocías Bayer, Amazon o Inditex, hombre de Dios? Yo lo habría metido en acciones de Danone. _Blue chip _con valoración atractiva y dividendo interesante (un 3% o por ahí). Y si no te fías de apostarlo a una empresa (razonable, y más si no manejas de análisis fundamental), pues a un ETF. O algún conglomerado de calidad tipo Berkshire Hathaway.

Felicidades por los nenes. Qué envidia me das. Ojalá tener una coneja con la que tener gazapos.

¿Pero sigues teniendo las acciones de telefónica? Entiendo que sí, no has dicho que las hayas vendido.


----------



## terraenxebre (22 Sep 2021)

Faldo dijo:


> Realmente no lo he contado bien.
> 
> La acción previa caída del petróleo de ENRG XXI (creo que fue esta) estaba a 30€ o así. Después bajo hasta 2€ que fue cuando me meti con 24K. Luego siguió bajando hasta 1.20€ que fue donde metí 18K mas (lo típico de comprar barato) y ahi siguió bajando hasta 0.50. Lo que paso fue que empezo a haber mucha volatilidad y fluctuar mucho, de subir 100% y bajar, entonces fue cuando pensé en meter los 60k de un credito personal para recuperar lo perdido en una de esas subidas, pero cuando metí la pasta, no hubo mas subidas y vino la quiebra.
> 
> ...




Siempre he estado tentado hacer algo así...

Por suerte, me he marcado un límite sagrado, que de cruzarlo me supondría cenar mortadela y desayunar agua con colacao.

No invertir lo que no se puede perder....

Gracias por tu experiencia y ánimo


----------



## Conejo europeo (22 Sep 2021)

Faldo dijo:


> Realmente no lo he contado bien.
> 
> La acción previa caída del petróleo de ENRG XXI (creo que fue esta) estaba a 30€ o así. Después bajo hasta 2€ que fue cuando me meti con 24K. Luego siguió bajando hasta 1.20€ que fue donde metí 18K mas (lo típico de comprar barato) y ahi siguió bajando hasta 0.50. Lo que paso fue que empezo a haber mucha volatilidad y fluctuar mucho, de subir 100% y bajar, entonces fue cuando pensé en meter los 60k de un credito personal para recuperar lo perdido en una de esas subidas, pero cuando metí la pasta, no hubo mas subidas y vino la quiebra.
> 
> ...



La cosa es tan simple como invertir con disciplina (un porcentaje fijo de lo que se gane todos los meses, por ejemplo), y apuntar SIEMPRE al largo plazo. Alcanzar la libertad financiera en 40 años es un objetivo razonable. No se deben buscar pelotazos. Invertir no es jugar a la lotería. Naturalmente, hay que analizar siempre los fundamentales.


----------



## darkfen (22 Sep 2021)

Conejo europeo dijo:


> Bueno. Si te sirve de consuelo, mi padre habrá quemado más de 100.000 euros en un secarral de olivos que compró en plena burbuja (2006) y que no ha tenido cojones de rentabilizar. Era una hectárea de olivos asalvajados sin agua. Está a 45 minutos en coche por autovía de nuestra casa. Yendo varias veces por semana, échale cuentas de lo que se ha dejado en gasoil en 15 años. Más luego sembrar más olivos, abrir el pozo, poner el depósito de agua, poner riego, pesticidas, hacer algún cobertizo, motoazada, tractor... por no mencionar la de horas, horas, horas y horas de trabajo que ha echado allí, absolutamente para nada. Con decir que los primeros años no produjo nada, que luego el año que más aceitunas dio fueron 2.200 kilos, y que el resto de años ha solido dar menos de 600, creo que te haces una idea. Eso sí, mi padre no se endeudó. Pero fue un pésimo inversor, claro. No fue una pobre víctima de las circunstancias: fue un ignorante que pensó que podría rentabilizar la mierda esa. O bueno, es que ni lo pensó siquiera, se lanzó a comprarla y a trabajar en ella como un burro que da vueltas a una rueda de molino.
> 
> Así que en fin, lo tuyo podría haber sido peor. ¿Y cómo que no conocías Bayer, Amazon o Inditex, hombre de Dios? Yo lo habría metido en acciones de Danone. _Blue chip _con valoración atractiva y dividendo interesante (un 3% o por ahí). Y si no te fías de apostarlo a una empresa (razonable, y más si no manejas de análisis fundamental), pues a un ETF. O algún conglomerado de calidad tipo Berkshire Hathaway.
> 
> ...



Lo siento mucho por el terreno, ya no solo por el dinero sino por la de horas perdidas intentando sacarlo adelante.

Sigo teniendo las acciones y por lo visto las voy a tener que mantener unos años mas, no las voy a vender hasta tenerlo en positivo aunque las tenga que mantener 10 años.

Los nenes es lo mejor sin duda


----------



## Faldo (23 Sep 2021)

Conejo europeo dijo:


> La cosa es tan simple como invertir con disciplina (un porcentaje fijo de lo que se gane todos los meses, por ejemplo), y apuntar SIEMPRE al largo plazo. Alcanzar la libertad financiera en 40 años es un objetivo razonable. No se deben buscar pelotazos. Invertir no es jugar a la lotería. Naturalmente, hay que analizar siempre los fundamentales.



Si, pero mantener esta disciplina no es para todo el mundo. Yo después de mi ostia, y con esta experiencia traumatica podría hacerlo, pero no me siento con confianza después de lo que paso, en plan de que estoy maldito o algo así. Yo también pienso que vivir de la bolsa con paciencia es mas fácil de lo que la gente cree, pero pocos son capaces de tener esa paciencia y hacer frente a la avaricia.

La avaricia en esto de las inversiones es tu peor enemigo. Aunque ganes dinero, la avaricia te va hacer perderlo todo en algún momento porque siempre quieres mas, nunca es suficiente. Y cuanto mas ganes, mas confiado te sientes en arriesgar hasta al final quedarte a 0 o en negativo como en mi caso.

Tambien la capacidad de asumir perdidas es una habilidad que poca gente tiene.


----------



## Tobias Fünke (24 Sep 2021)

darkfen dijo:


> Edito 1 año y medio después:
> Al final no invertí 40.000€, Ing me ofrecía 60.000€ y pense en meter los otros 20.000€ que me daban y así al subir ganaría aún más dinero.
> 
> Al mes de hacerlo recurrí a mi mujer y mis padres para que me prestasen el dinero y así no pagar intereses, he conseguido devolver a día de hoy 35.000€, la previsión es pagar lo que me queda en 1 año más.
> ...



Te recomiendo ir a por el tercer hijo, asi te aseguras la ayuda de familia numerosa tu que eres de planes sin fisuras ‍♂‍♂
PD : Ni "cuarentena" le dejaste a la mujer entre criatura y criatura, suponiendo que sea verdad lo que cuentas.


----------



## vanderwilde (24 Sep 2021)

darkfen dijo:


> Creo que el precio de la acción no refleja la marcha de la empresa ( ha reducido su deuda de 54.000 millones que era una locura a 37.000€ millones que sigue siendo una locura y seguirá reduciendo deuda).
> Es arriesgado pero mas arriesgado sería pedir ese dinero y comprarme un coche nuevo.



Lo del coche estoy de acuerdo, pero fiarse de los números de Telefónica... Vamos, yo no me fiaría de ninguna empresa española.

De todas maneras, suerte.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Sep 2021)

A ver, teniendo en cuenta que el presidente de Telefónica hizo lo mismo pero a la bestia quien no iba a pensar que era un plan sin fisuras









Pallete pidió 5,3M a Credit Suisse para comprar 'Telefónicas' cuando valían el doble


El presidente de la operadora ha tenido que renegociar con el banco suizo, ya que la garantía del préstamo que pidió no alcanza la mitad del importe que solicitó para su inversión




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## darkfen (24 Sep 2021)

Tobias Fünke dijo:


> Te recomiendo ir a por el tercer hijo, asi te aseguras la ayuda de familia numerosa tu que eres de planes sin fisuras ‍♂‍♂
> PD : Ni "cuarentena" le dejaste a la mujer entre criatura y criatura, suponiendo que sea verdad lo que cuentas.



Se llevan 13 meses, y lo del tercero puede que lo hagamos pronto, no tan pronto como el segundo, pero no queremos que se lleven mucho y ahí ya pararemos.


----------



## darkfen (24 Sep 2021)

Mejor aún... podría haber comprado todo el primer premio de la loteria nacional


----------



## euromelon (24 Sep 2021)

Vaya estafa a mi me cobran menos del 1xc


----------



## mol (23 Nov 2021)

al cielo con ella


----------



## Ds_84 (23 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A ver, teniendo en cuenta que el presidente de Telefónica hizo lo mismo pero a la bestia quien no iba a pensar que era un plan sin fisuras
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiene pinta a buyback institucional pero dando el la cara.

me cuesta creer que sea tan gilipollas


----------



## Camilo José Cela (24 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> tiene pinta a buyback institucional pero dando el la cara.
> 
> me cuesta creer que sea tan gilipollas



El viejo truco de empresas del Gitanibex 35 de simular que compran sus propias acciones.Todo ingeniería financiera y apuntes contables para captar pardillos.


----------



## Ds_84 (24 Nov 2021)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> El viejo truco de empresas del Gitanibex 35 de simular que compran sus propias acciones.Todo ingeniería financiera y apuntes contables para captar pardillos.



no me creo que haya puesto él su nombre en el credito de 5 kilotones


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (24 Nov 2021)

Si hubieras metido ese dinero es un msci world en las mismas fechas, hoy estarías DOBLANDO tu inversión en vez de ir palmando pasta.
Ahora toca esperar a recuperar lentamente con el dividendo y rezar para que no caiga más.


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2021)

umm el OP ya ha vendido un riñón para pagar la deuda?


----------



## porcospin (24 Nov 2021)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> El viejo truco de empresas del Gitanibex 35 de simular que compran sus propias acciones.Todo ingeniería financiera y apuntes contables para captar pardillos.



Practicas que no ocurren en tu amada Tesla, donde al margen de la ingenieria comunicativa de Musk, la fed es capaz de enchufar tubo directo a la impresora para que no decaiga el animo de los pardillos


----------



## otropepito (26 Nov 2021)

Por hilos como este pago Internet. 

No creo que el OP sea un troll. Creo que es genuinamente un burro. Un especimen de los que quedan pocos. Hay que proteger esta especie. Seguidle el rollo para que ahora compre Caixabank.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Nov 2021)

He pedido un prestamo de 40.000€ para comprar acciones de Telefónica


















Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com








​


----------



## Nefersen (26 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> no me creo que haya puesto él su nombre en el credito de 5 kilotones



Yo sí me lo creo. Y explica muchas cosas.


----------



## Ds_84 (27 Nov 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> Yo sí me lo creo. Y explica muchas cosas.



Nadie en su sano juicio, por muy al mando que esté (el CEO, nada más y nada menos) se pegaría tal tiro en el pié en forma de crédito...si no está muy seguro de su 'gestión' ....la información privilegiada la doy por descontada, obviamente.

Vamos, me cuesta muchísimo de creer...que no hablamos de una startup que le han caido 200K del cielo para pagar nominitas y una cena de navidad....

tiene que haber gato..o _tigre_...encerrado.


----------



## Nefersen (27 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Nadie en su sano juicio, por muy al mando que esté (el CEO, nada más y nada menos) se pegaría tal tiro en el pié en forma de crédito...si no está muy seguro de su 'gestión' ....la información privilegiada la doy por descontada, obviamente.
> 
> Vamos, me cuesta muchísimo de creer...que no hablamos de una startup que le han caido 200K del cielo para pagar nominitas y una cena de navidad....
> 
> tiene que haber gato..o _tigre_...encerrado.



Bueno, podría ser algún tipo de estrategia publicitaria. Eso de que el CEO pida un crédito para comprar acciones induce al mercado a creer que la acción va a subir. Es evidente que no funcionó. Este hombre parece que tiene la negra. Reduce la deuda, hace todo tipo de anuncios, pero la acción no consigue remontar.


----------



## gabrielo (27 Nov 2021)

tranquilo siguiente arreon va a muy cerca de los 5,37 que compro,en 2 meses veo los 5 euros ahí si falconetti no lo arruina todo


----------



## lucky starr (28 Nov 2021)

Mucha suerte amigo, yo si creo que vas a recuperar la pasta, pero le has echado huevos la verdad jajajaj!!!


----------



## Ederto (18 Ene 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Nadie en su sano juicio, por muy al mando que esté (el CEO, nada más y nada menos) se pegaría tal tiro en el pié en forma de crédito...si no está muy seguro de su 'gestión' ....la información privilegiada la doy por descontada, obviamente.
> 
> Vamos, me cuesta muchísimo de creer...que no hablamos de una startup que le han caido 200K del cielo para pagar nominitas y una cena de navidad....
> 
> tiene que haber gato..o _tigre_...encerrado.



Mi apuesta: info privilegiada que se ha ido al traste. El CEO daba por segura una fusión, una ampliación, un nuevo socio, un asuntillo... que al final se ha ido al traste.

A veces los que más información tienen son los que se pillan los dedos.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (18 Ene 2022)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela
> 
> Edito 1 año y medio después:
> ...



edad?


----------



## Anthony Quin (18 Ene 2022)

No tengo ni idea de bolsa peroTelefonica huele a polla de viejo, y me da mucha grima.


----------



## Ds_84 (18 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A ver, teniendo en cuenta que el presidente de Telefónica hizo lo mismo pero a la bestia quien no iba a pensar que era un plan sin fisuras
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el CEO de credit suisse dimitido que dice de esto?

porque no se porque me ha dado por malpensar


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (18 Ene 2022)

No es creíble. Inteligencia 85?


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (18 Ene 2022)

Mi agüela de 90 y tantos tiene matildes en cartera


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (18 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Mi apuesta: info privilegiada que se ha ido al traste. El CEO daba por segura una fusión, una ampliación, un nuevo socio, un asuntillo... que al final se ha ido al traste.
> 
> A veces los que más información tienen son los que se pillan los dedos.



Raro es que hiciese la operación a pecho descubierto, exponiéndose a una denuncia del regulador en caso de anunciar la empresa una operación importante en fechas próximas a la compra de acciones.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Ene 2022)

Tremendisima ruina el OP.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (18 Ene 2022)

No da señales de vida, este se ha suicidado


----------



## rafabogado (18 Ene 2022)

Y esa es la vida de un burbujo medio, amiguetes!


----------



## oso_perez (18 Ene 2022)

Ha cobrado en dividendos aproximadamente 0,75 € que sumados a 4,04 € que cuesta ahora la acción da 4,79 €. La perdida es de 5,41-4,79+0,43 de intereses del crédito=1,05 € por acción. Así que hasta que no llegue a 5,09 € por acción está palmando pasta. Un poco más teniendo en cuenta que no he puesto comisiones de compra y venta.


----------



## darkfen (19 Ene 2022)

Koffing Salvaje dijo:


> No da señales de vida, este se ha suicidado



Cómo que no doy señales de vida?, pero si he actualizado regularmente el hilo... no hay nada mas que contar


----------



## ecoñomixta (19 Ene 2022)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela
> 
> Edito 1 año y medio después:
> ...



Lástima, cualquier acción americana que hubieras comprado el dip por la pandemia te hubiera generado de un 30 a un 100% hasta hoy.
Recompra más si vuelve a bajar a 2,70 o menos aunque en unos meses recuperarás


----------



## ecoñomixta (19 Ene 2022)

Vale veo que encaja el precio que dices (5,41) en la gráfica con el día de abrir el hilo. 
Alma de cántaro, qué cojones hacías comprando esas cantidades en esas fechas, no veías la que venía con el Covid?


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (22 Ene 2022)

Venía a ver qué había sido de esto. Pero ya lo veo actualizado


----------



## kurwo (23 Ene 2022)

Mira que tiene que joder tirar una parte importante de los ahorros por una apuesta. Pues imaginate tirar de ahorros futuros que no tienes. Es empezar el día no en 0, sino en -100.

Espero que sirva de lección. Creo yo que a muy poca gente le salen bien estas jugadas....


----------



## Dmtry (23 Ene 2022)

Joder, yo que en su día pensaba que era un troll de baja calidad y resulta que no, hay que tener los cojones cuadrados...


----------



## mol (12 Abr 2022)

Up


----------



## medion_no (14 Abr 2022)

Tremendisima ruina.


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Abr 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Y esa es la vida de un burbujo medio, amiguetes!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 910257



Y luego dicen que son todo estafas, si son ellos mismos los que se meten voluntariamente al Casino.

Son como los estafados de las Criptos y toda esa peña.


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Abr 2022)

arribaC

router128kbps.jpg


----------



## Emosido (14 Abr 2022)

Ya queda menos para los 5,41…
Solo te falta sumarle la inflación y ya estarías a 0.
Seguro que has aprendido un par de cosas con esto.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (14 Abr 2022)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela
> 
> Edito 1 año y medio después:
> ...



Yo también tengo más hijos y he palmado pasta con Amc y farmacéuticas


----------



## Tufo a Pies (14 Abr 2022)

Las acciones de telefónica llevan 15 años cayendo. Huid porfa.


----------



## Meetic (15 Abr 2022)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


> Las acciones de telefónica llevan 15 años cayendo. Huid porfa.



Pues he doblado la inversión las tengo a 2.6€ con los dividendos que han ido dando en acciones y ahora mismo está a 5€ y muchos analistas la ven a 7€ este mismo año.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (15 Abr 2022)

38 paginas de peña comentando una historia inventada de un perturbado que seguramente le haga la misma gracia que a mi ver lo que ha dado de si su cagarruta mental.


----------



## Hrodrich (15 Abr 2022)

Nadie puede ser más pringao.


----------



## jesus88 (16 Abr 2022)

Meetic dijo:


> Pues he doblado la inversión las tengo a 2.6€ con los dividendos que han ido dando en acciones y ahora mismo está a 5€ y muchos analistas la ven a 7€ este mismo año.



ojala hubiera invertido en telefonica en lugar de alibaba, momo, qiwi, etc.


----------



## tremenk (31 May 2022)

darkfen dijo:


> 40.000€ al 4% TAE y a devolver a 66 meses ( aunque intentare pagarlo en 2 años al no pagar comisión si cancelo antes).
> He comprado solo Telefónica a 5,41€... espero no cagarla y no volver a repetir esto de jugarmela
> 
> Edito 1 año y medio después:
> ...




Dinos como va la cosa?


----------



## ecoñomixta (1 Jun 2022)

A punto de recuperar está


----------



## Cormac (1 Jun 2022)

Pues si recupera o pierde muy poco me alegrar por él. 
Y que aprenda la lección.


----------



## Lord Vader (1 Jun 2022)

darkfen dijo:


> En fin la vida sigue, espero en algún momento recuperar mi "inversión" y comprarme un piso



No olvides pedir el 120% de la hipoteca.


----------



## carvil (1 Jun 2022)

Te dejo mis proyecciones que hice en 2020.








Salu2


----------



## RRMartinez (1 Jun 2022)

Hilo mítico


----------



## darkfen (4 Jul 2022)

Pues lo tengo ya en + 1.5% ... de momento lo dejaré porque no me hace falta el dinero en los próximos 2 años.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Jul 2022)

darkfen dijo:


> Pues lo tengo ya en + 1.5% ... de momento lo dejaré porque no me hace falta el dinero en los próximos 2 años.



Coño, Darkfen, pero si sigues vivo


----------



## mol (4 Jul 2022)

Brutal, el autor vuelve. Eso si que es holdear con cojones.


----------



## trukutruku (6 Jul 2022)

Si le descuentas la inflacion real solo te quedas en un -20 y pico % 

Ni tan mal


----------



## Mas314 (6 Jul 2022)

¿Has visto el gráfico mensual de TEF? ¿Y el de BRK - B? ¿Los has comparado? Hay una tendencia histórica muy definida en cada uno.


----------



## mol (8 Jul 2022)

Mas314 dijo:


> ¿Has visto el gráfico mensual de TEF? ¿Y el de BRK - B? ¿Los has comparado? Hay una tendencia histórica muy definida en cada uno.



Brutal, el stock vale ahora mismo lo que costaba en 1996


----------



## Quisqueyano (8 Jul 2022)

mol dijo:


> Brutal, el stock vale ahora mismo lo que costaba en 1996



En verdad menos, si tenemos en cuenta la inflación.


----------



## Dr Zar (8 Jul 2022)

Inversión pésima nivel Paco premium.


----------



## Abrojo (8 Jul 2022)

cuando tengas una hija ponle Matilde, sería un detallazo


----------



## Imbersor (8 Jul 2022)

fake


----------



## papallona44 (8 Jul 2022)

Vale.


----------



## Conejo europeo (31 Jul 2022)

darkfen dijo:


> Pues lo tengo ya en + 1.5% ... de momento lo dejaré porque no me hace falta el dinero en los próximos 2 años.



The virgin Value and Growth investor vs the chad PACO investor


----------



## Khazario (31 Jul 2022)

Entre lo que perdió la acción a 5.38, la inflación galopante y el interés del préstamo irás en torno a -30% no?


----------



## porcospin (1 Ago 2022)

darkfen dijo:


> Pues lo tengo ya en + 1.5% ... de momento lo dejaré porque no me hace falta el dinero en los próximos 2 años.



Si estas en positivo entiendo que has tenido picos donde podrías haberte salido con un % mayor de ganancias.
¿esos picos+ los dividendos hubieran compensado la perdida en intereses?

A diferencia de otros, no digo que sea mala empres/acción pero es curioso el planteamiento de ir a largo en una acción con cierta tendencia historica y pedir dinero prestado


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (2 Ago 2022)

No te lo crees ni tú.


----------



## bangkoriano (2 Ago 2022)

Aquí hay rebote de gato muerto


----------

